# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Here we go again ... Kc senang senang ketiga

## Dony Lesmana

*Kc senang senang KETIGA*

Setelah melewati KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA yang mencapai 130 ekor maka, maka dibentuklah panitia KC SENANG SENANG KETIGA yang bertujuan meningkatkan keakraban antara member forum kois 

Panitia 

Ketua EVENT DIRECTOR : Slamet Kurniawan
Pelaksana Harian : Dony Lesmana
Bagian Penjurian : Gunche , Filbert , BAYU ADHI
Bagian Updated dan IT : DAVID PUPU 
Bagian Umum : INTERISTI , ASNANTO


PESERTA 

seluruh member kois terdaftar di forum KOI-S


JENIS KEGIATAN :

Keeping Contest dengan pembagian :

*Varietas : 
A. 
Kohaku
Sanke 
Showa

B. 
Shiro Utsuri
Goshiki 
Ginrin A
Doitsu
Koromo
Kawarimono 
Hikarimoyo (termasuk Hikari, Utsuri)

C. 
Asagi
Shusui
Tancho
Hi/Ki Utsurimono
Hikarimujimono
Bekko
Ginrin B

Ada 3 Kategori A , B dan C

Salah satu Kategori ( A atau B atau C ) hanya dapat berlangsung jika terdapat minimal 10 ikan yang didaftarkan. 

*ATURAN MAIN :

a. Para peserta BEBAS membeli ikan dimana saja dengan kategori DEALER / SUB DEALER manapun dengan syarat Harga MAX Rp.3.000.000. dengan ukuran MAXIMUM 30 cm 

b. Ikan harus di posting dengan foto yg baik , kepala menghadap kebawah dengan meteran disamping kiri atau kanan dan dibeli dimana dengan harga berapa dan ukuran berapa.

c. Membayar biaya pendaftaran Rp . 500.000 per ekor ikan . Biaya pendaftaran akan dipergunakan untuk membeli hadiah dan biaya operasional event ini.

d. Panitia berhak menanyakan kebenaran harga dan ukuran pada dealer yg dicantumkan dan jika ditemukan hal yg melanggar maka panitia berhak mendiskualifikasi ikan tersebut.

e. Batas Pendaftaran dimulai pada tanggal 1 April 2015 pk 00.00 samapi kepada 30 April 2015 pk 24.00 dan sdh membayar biaya pendaftaran. Lewat dari batas waktu tersebut maka pendaftaran ikan tidak akan diterima.

f. Periode Keeping Contest Senang Senang ketiga ini dimulai 1 Mei 2015 sampai 10th KOI-S FESTIVAL APRIL 2016.

TATA CARA PENJURIAN :

a. Keeping Contest ini bertujuan untuk pembelajaran kita semua sebagai penghobbyist maka merupakan suatu KEWAJIBAN mengupdate setiap 4 Bulan yaitu :

Batas waktu UPDATE 1 adalah 1-30 September 2015
Batas waktu UPDATE 2 adalah 1-31 Januari 2016
Penjurian pada waktu  10th KOI-S FESTIVAL

Jika ada peserta yg tidak UPDATE pada waktunya maka akan dikenakan Denda Rp 1.000.000. per 
Update ( biaya DENDA Update akan dipergunakan untuk operasional event ini ) jika peserta yg tidak 
UPDATE tidak membayar DENDA maka akan langsung di DISKUALIFIKASI dari KC ini.

b. Penjurian akan dilakukan pada waktu 10th KOI-S FESTIVAL dengan minimal 3 Juri Jepang 
Peserta yg tidak membawa ikannya akan di diskualifikasi .

c. Penjurian tidak akan dilakukan pervarietas tapi perkelompok contohnya 
Kelompok A yaitu : KOHAKU SANKE dan SHOWA dst nya

d. HADIAH adalah sebagai berikut 
GC A/B/C mendapatkan 35 % dari uang pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
RGC A/B/C mendapatkan 25 % dari uang Pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
Juara 1 A/B/C mendapatkan 10 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
Juara 2 A/B/C mendapatkan 5 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
Juara 3 A/B/C mendapatkan 3 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.

e. JURI akan menilai secara individual dengan kriteria penilaian 
- GROWTH yang seimbang dengan OVERALL BEAUTY , LUSTER , SKIN , PATTERN dsbnya
- Jumlah point2 para juri tersebut akan dijumlah dan jumlah point terkecil akan menjadi 
pemenangnya
- Jika terdapat jumlah point yg sama maka Juri secara TEAM akan menentukan urutan pemenang 
dari ikan ikan yg poinnya sama.

TAMBAHAN :

*UKURAN MINIMAL PADA PENJURIAN ADALAH 50 CM DIBAWAH 50 CM AKAN DI DISKUALIFIKASI*


Hal hal yg belum tercantum diatas akan diputuskan panitia secara bijak dan terbuka

Salam Hormat

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Lets Get start it.... Cari ikaaaaaaan.... :Plane:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Lets Get start it.... Cari ikaaaaaaan....


ikuttttttttttt  :Fish2:

----------


## david_pupu

Weh dimulai. Mantappp. wkwkwkwkwk

----------


## fajarhto

Wuichh ... ok banget tiap tahun tambah peserta..

----------


## frostbitez

ikuttttttt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ikuttttttt


be prepared bro... this year is not easy anymore

----------


## frostbitez

Gmana kalo minimal 60cm biar lebih seru lg

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Gmana kalo minimal 60cm biar lebih seru lg


jangan bro... ntar cuma ikan ikan lu aja ...  :Heh:

----------


## GRiffiN

> jangan bro... ntar cuma ikan ikan lu aja ...


Wah lu under estimate filter RDF (Republik Dacron Filter) gua nih.

Ikutan juga juga, photo asap.

----------


## b0rn2killll

Siap suport  :Wave:

----------


## h3ln1k

ikut ikut ikut

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kali ini sih serius nyari dah.

----------


## Movenpick7

Wah seru nih, maximum 30 cm tp ya  :: 
baru dpt jumbo tosai tp udah 35 cm, coba nyari deh kalo dapet coba ikutan  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lets Hunt !!

----------


## Rotkiv

Kelas berat.. haha.. nonton aja..  ::

----------


## frostbitez

> Wah seru nih, maximum 30 cm tp ya 
> baru dpt jumbo tosai tp udah 35 cm, coba nyari deh kalo dapet coba ikutan


hihihi sama nih dikolam ada jumbo tosai tukang beras udah 45-46cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Wah wah sekarang FROSTBITES ALLIANCE pada muncul... waspadalah  waspadalah... huaaaa

----------


## Gunche

Mengerikan KC Senang2 ke 3 ini....
Full competition.....
Ikut nyatet aja di pojokan dah....

----------


## fajarhto

> Mengerikan KC Senang2 ke 3 ini....
> Full competition.....
> Ikut nyatet aja di pojokan dah....


huahaha ... udah dapat 3e sih ... tinggal nyatet deh ... waspadalah waspadalah..

----------


## dedigouw

Siap ikut lagi om Dony... ::

----------


## LDJ

Waduh...pada pasang muka serius keknya

----------


## beearacer

> Mengerikan KC Senang2 ke 3 ini....
> Full competition.....
> Ikut nyatet aja di pojokan dah....


kunci kemenangan ternyata sudah diketahui: PAKAILAH FILTER DAKRON  :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

*ini baru !!! Baru Kali ini ......Om Gunche, Om Filbert dan Om Bayu jadi JURI !!! ......................... ngeri kali ....*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *ini baru !!! Baru Kali ini ......Om Gunche, Om Filbert dan Om Bayu jadi JURI !!! ......................... ngeri kali ....*


Bukan jadi juri om... tapi yang meng koordinir penjurian... ngeri kali om gunche jadi juri...  :Fear:

----------


## filbert

baru sadar ini om dl maen masukin2 nama cembarangannnnn hehehe

----------


## filbert

[/IMG ]http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Filbert_Soeryadi/media/IMG_20150324_0821272_zpsduitvnrh.jpg.html?sort=3&o  =0[IMG]

Izin daftar ya
Jenis: Chagoi Ginrin Ogata
Size 26 cm
Harga 1.1 juta
Dealer: JKC

----------


## filbert

[IMG]http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Filbert_Soeryadi/media/IMG_20150324_0821272_zpsduitvnrh.jpg.html?sort=3&o  =0[/IMG ]

Izin daftar ya
 Jenis: Chagoi Ginrin Ogata
 Size 26 cm
 Harga 1.1 juta
 Dealer: JKC

----------


## filbert

ko gambarnnya gak ke upload ya, salah dimana ya ane

----------


## filbert

Izin daftar ya
 Jenis: Chagoi Ginrin Ogata
 Size 26 cm
 Harga 1.1 juta
 Dealer: JKC

----------


## david_pupu

Wihh mantep om filbert cepet banget ngisinya

----------


## asnanto

> baru sadar ini om dl maen masukin2 nama cembarangannnnn hehehe


Wkwkwkwk....baru tahu ya om.... :Rofl: 
Sama........

----------


## Monggalana

Waduh... mengeriKan.. pake lokal lg aja ah..

----------


## fajarhto

Aw aw aw ... dah mulai psy war!

----------


## Movenpick7

> hihihi sama nih dikolam ada jumbo tosai tukang beras udah 45-46cm


junbo tosai tukang beras 45 cm, gede banget  :: 
minggu penjurian kc senang" 2 ya? Mau nonton ke ancol ah  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayo 2 hari lagi sdh bisa daftar...  siap siap ...

----------


## dedigouw

Daftar Om untuk 
Kategori C
Kelas: Ginrin B - Chagoi Ginrin 30cm
Kawakami Farm - Dealer Ludo 
Rp 1jt



Untuk kelas2 yang lainnya menyusul ya Om... ::

----------


## b0rn2killll

Daftar juga om doni juga ingin menunjukkan koi hasil breeder lokal terutama bali :Nerd:  tidak kalah dengan koi import 
Varietas: kohaku
Umur:tosai 
Farm :wiguna koi farm bali
Dealer:jkc (lelang kc)
Harga :2.500.000
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## b0rn2killll

> Daftar juga om doni juga ingin menunjukkan koi hasil breeder lokal terutama bali tidak kalah dengan koi import 
> Varietas: kohaku
> Umur:tosai 
> Farm :wiguna koi farm bali
> Dealer:jkc (lelang kc)
> Harga :2.500.000
> [IMG][/IMG]


Sorry kurang jelas picnya
Size 28cm
[IMG] screen cap[/IMG]

----------


## dedigouw

Kategori B
Shiro Okawa 21cm
Dealer Starkoi / Jaya Koi
Rp 2,5jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mantap nih uda mulai banyakkk... ayo huntinggg !!

----------


## dedigouw

Beppu Kohaku 19cm
Dealer JG Koi - Rp 3jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Beppu Kohaku 19cm
> Dealer JG Koi - Rp 3jt


Wihh cakep

----------


## david_pupu

aw aw aw aw dah mulai daftar neehhh

----------


## filbert

Jenis: Chagoi Ginrin
 Farm: Ogata
 Ukuran: 26 cm
 Dealer: JKC
 Harga: 1.1 Juta

----------


## dedigouw

Untuk mengapresiasi Peternak Lokal beserta hasil ternakannya, maka saya ikut sertakan juga:

KOHAKU F1 28cm
Yudhistira Koi Farm
Rp 1jt

----------


## dedigouw

> Wihh cakep


Tq Om Don...
Menyusul 2 Sanke lagi om... ::

----------


## Rotkiv

> Untuk mengapresiasi Peternak Lokal beserta hasil ternakannya, maka saya ikut sertakan juga:
> 
> KOHAKU F1 28cm
> Yudhistira Koi Farm
> Rp 1jt


Kereen om..

----------


## dedigouw

> Kereen om..


Tq om... ::

----------


## baruna02

Showa blitar, 27 cm
breeder ; unknown

----------


## fajarhto

> Tq Om Don...
> Menyusul 2 Sanke lagi om...


Muantap om ...

----------


## dedigouw

Daftar lagi Om...
ISA Showa 25cm
Dealer RGK - Rp 3jt

----------


## dedigouw

> Muantap om ...


Biar rame om... ::

----------


## baruna02

Showa blitar, 27 cm, harga 300 ribu
breeder ; unknown

----------


## herrydragon

Ikutttttttttt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Daftar KC Senang-senang ke 3 

*Shiro Okawa* 
Jaya Koi Bandung

Size 15-25Cm 
Harga Rp. 3 Juta 

[IMG][/IMG]




*Ginrin Asagi* 
Farm Wada 

Size 30CM 
harga 750 ribu

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## frostbitez

beh asaginya ginrinnya luar biasa

----------


## herrydragon

Taniguchi showa 28cm, dealer Jaya Koi Bandung, harga beli 3jt include ongkir ke Jogja sesudah nawar  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

Tancho showa Taniguchi 22cm, dealer Jaya Koi Bandung, harga 3jt

----------


## 9KOI

Wow, om herry ikannya sangar2...

----------


## herrydragon

> Wow, om herry ikannya sangar2...


Sangar fotonya om 9koi , dari ko Aan .. Hahahahaha

----------


## Ady

partisipasi om...tancho sanke gindrin...F1/lokal, Jawa, HTP, 30cm, 800rb

----------


## herrydragon

Shiro Okawa KC jaya koi no 14 , dealer Jaya koi Bandung. Harga 1,1jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

wahhh uda rame.... 

hahaha

----------


## GRiffiN

Gak ada rekap2nya yah bro don.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Gak ada rekap2nya yah bro don.


koko fung...  tolong rekapin dunkk... ane lg belajar rdf dulu... huaaaaa... lg mumet

----------


## david_pupu

waii tugas ku ya rekap. hehehehe lupa.

----------


## GRiffiN

> koko fung...  tolong rekapin dunkk... ane lg belajar rdf dulu... huaaaaa... lg mumet


Ane repot juga tiap hari gantiin dacron hahahaha.

----------


## yogaswara

Wah keknya pas dl nih thn ini...ga sempat nyari ikan n ngurus2nya...semua autopilot saat ini hahaha...penjurian akhir jg ga turun...ngaku kalah aja. Biar ikannya hepi di kolam aja hahaha

----------


## david_pupu

Group A 
1. born2kill   *kohaku Wiguna
*2. dedigouw *kohaku Beppu*
3. dedigouw *kohaku Yudistira*
4. Baruna02  *Showa blitar*
5. dedigouw  *Showa isa* 
6. herryDragon  *Showa taniguchi
*7. herryDragon * thanco Showa taniguchi
*8. herryDragon  *Shiro Okawa*





Group B 
1. filbert * Chagoi Ginrin Ogata*
2. dedigouw *Chagoi Ginrin kawakami
*3. dedigouw *Shiro Okawa*
4. TWW *Shiro Okawa*
5. Ady * thanco sanke ginrin Blitar* 







Group C 
1.TWW *Asagi ginrin Wada*




total 14 ikan

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Group A 
1. born2kill   *kohaku Wiguna
*2. dedigouw *kohaku Beppu*
3. dedigouw *kohaku Yudistira*
4. Baruna02  *Showa blitar*
5. dedigouw  *Showa isa* 
6. herryDragon  *Showa taniguchi
*7. herryDragon * thanco Showa taniguchi
*8. herryDragon  *Shiro Okawa*





Group B 
1. filbert * Chagoi Ginrin Ogata*
2. dedigouw *Chagoi Ginrin kawakami
*3. dedigouw *Shiro Okawa*
4. TWW *Shiro Okawa*
5. Ady * thanco sanke ginrin Blitar* 







Group C 
1.TWW *Asagi ginrin* 
2. Slamet *Bekko Onheil Farm.*

total 15 ikan

----------


## fajarhto

Wah masih kurang dari 10 grup A ..ni owe ikut daftar deh...

Sanke Marusho, (kc 2nd nnd) JKC, 2,6jt

----------


## fajarhto

> Wah masih kurang dari 10 grup A ..ni owe ikut daftar deh...
> Sanke Marusho, (kc 2nd nnd) JKC, 2,6jt


Ralat foto :

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Group A 
> 1. born2kill   *kohaku Wiguna
> *2. dedigouw *kohaku Beppu*
> 3. dedigouw *kohaku Yudistira*
> 4. Baruna02  *Showa blitar*
> 5. dedigouw  *Showa isa* 
> 6. herryDragon  *Showa taniguchi
> *7. herryDragon * thanco Showa taniguchi
> *8. herryDragon  *Shiro Okawa*
> ...


Itu Tancho Showa om Herry bukan nya group C y? 
Tancho Sanke ginrin Om Ady juga group C kayak nya??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Daftar .. taun ini saya cinta lokal.. hehehhe



Dealer : Wisma koi

Harga Rp 850 rb..

Namaya PUPUT...

----------


## dedigouw

> Group A 
> 1. born2kill   *kohaku Wiguna
> *2. dedigouw *kohaku Beppu*
> 3. dedigouw *kohaku Yudistira*
> 4. Baruna02  *Showa blitar*
> 5. dedigouw  *Showa isa* 
> 6. herryDragon  *Showa taniguchi
> *7. herryDragon * thanco Showa taniguchi
> *8. herryDragon  *Shiro Okawa*
> ...


Om...chagoi ginrin saya bukannya kelas C ya?  ::

----------


## LDJ

Kelas A kohaku-sanke-showa
kelas B shiro
Kelas C tancho sanke-tancho showa-chagoi ginrin-asagi ginrin-bekko

Lengkapnya mgkn bisa cek ke poster kois fest om hehe.

----------


## david_pupu

> Daftar .. taun ini saya cinta lokal.. hehehhe
> 
> 
> 
> Dealer : Wisma koi
> 
> Harga Rp 850 rb..
> 
> Namaya PUPUT...


Hiks incaran kuuu

----------


## david_pupu

> Om...chagoi ginrin saya bukannya kelas C ya?


Iya om ngk hapal hehehe

----------


## david_pupu

> Kelas A kohaku-sanke-showa
> kelas B shiro
> Kelas C tancho sanke-tancho showa-chagoi ginrin-asagi ginrin-bekko
> 
> Lengkapnya mgkn bisa cek ke poster kois fest om hehe.


Siap ntr diperbaiki

----------


## Dony Lesmana

daftar

Kohaku Wiguna Chandra Bali ukuran 23 cm harga 2 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kohaku Oyama koi farm ukuran 25cm harga 2,5 kt... KOBA KOI

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kohaku oyama uku +- 27 cm harga 2,5 jt .. kobakoi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Showa oyama koi uku 27cm.. harga 2,5 jt... KOBA koi merajalela.com

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> daftar
> 
> Kohaku Wiguna Chandra Bali ukuran 23 cm harga 2 jt


Ini oper ke gue donk don...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ini oper ke gue donk don...


belum bisa bro... gw mau menjinakkan koba dulu... dia merajalela dengan senyum ngehenya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> belum bisa bro... gw mau menjinakkan koba dulu... dia merajalela dengan senyum ngehenya


takut 4-0 ???

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> belum bisa bro... gw mau menjinakkan koba dulu... dia merajalela dengan senyum ngehenya


Ok lah kalo begitu....nga ada pelor nihhhh...

----------


## gizza

Ikan om DL keren keren nih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ok lah kalo begitu....nga ada pelor nihhhh...


byk pelor di castle ama cibitung.. apalagi ama koba

----------


## Ady

titipan...kohaku Wiguna Bali / 26cm / 2.5jt

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> byk pelor di castle ama cibitung.. apalagi ama koba


Ou ok2...sip2...

----------


## fajarhto

> titipan...kohaku Wiguna Bali / 26cm / 2.5jt


Ini maksudnya mau titip jual ato gimana nih om ?  :Attention:

----------


## baruna02

Hanya mengingatkan, peraturan foto ikan ;

b. Ikan harus di posting dengan foto yg baik , kepala menghadap kebawah dengan meteran disamping kiri atau kanan dan dibeli dimana dengan harga berapa dan ukuran berapa.

----------


## 9KOI

> Ini oper ke gue donk don...


 mantaab euy

----------


## GRiffiN

Ikutan daftar 2 ekor dulu:

1. Shiro Ogata dari KC NND ke 2, size 24, harga 2.2jt:



2. Tancho Uedera dari Kobakoi, size 20, harga 2.5jt:

----------


## david_pupu

Hi om yg fotonya blm sesuai aturan mohon di repost yaa. Thankyouu

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Foto yg tdk ada meterannya sebaiknya foto ulang yaaaa....

----------


## luki

waduh.....pendaftaran 2 hari lagi yaa?......

Belum dapet pelor nih... :Frusty:

----------


## david_pupu

Om dony di perpanjang 2 minggu dongggg

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> *Kc senang senang KETIGA*
> 
> 
> b. Ikan harus di posting dengan foto yg baik , kepala menghadap kebawah dengan meteran disamping kiri atau kanan dan dibeli dimana dengan harga berapa dan ukuran berapa.


Ayo difoto lagi dengan benar.....

----------


## interisti

Mana nih yg rekap jumlah peserta

----------


## david_pupu

> Mana nih yg rekap jumlah peserta


Hehehhe nte malem yak

----------


## GRiffiN

Ikan bukan gak mau di foto dengan benar, tapi ikannya beberapa masi didealer dan belum boleh serok hahahaha.

Mr don2 punya fresh from japan semua.

----------


## filbert

Ayo Daftar... tinggal 2 hari lagi nih biar makin seru dan makin rame heheeheh

----------


## abiserpong

Ikutan ya,
Salam.

Shiro Okawa, KC Jaya Koi, 23 cm, 1,75jt.


Shiro Ogata, JKC, 28 cm, < 3jt.


Showa, Kid koi, 30 cm, < 3 jt.

----------


## dedigouw

Nambah peserta:

Kelas B:
Doitsu Yamatonishiki 18cm
Rp 3jt - dealer Ludokoi
(Maaf photo belum ada meteran, akan diphoto ulang setelah ikan dikirim dari dealer)


Kelas C:
Karashi Yamabuki 25cm
Rp 3jt - dealer Seiryuu Koi

----------


## ismail02

Ikut daftar om.
karashi yamabuki 26 cm
Rp. 3jt Dealer Seiryuu koi

Foto nyusul "slnya ikan masih dititip seiryu koi blm sempet saya ambil jd belum sempet ngukur"
"Minta bantuan om agus buat fotoin ikannya" :Peace:

----------


## ismail02

Biaya pendftran diserah kesiapa om. Thanks

----------


## LDJ

signing in : kohaku si "Abdul"
Tjandra Wiguna - IDR 2.500.000 - 25cm

posisi ekor agak ke kanan boleh yaa..ga tegak lurus ke atas. susah lurusinnya  :Sorry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hanya mengingatkan, peraturan foto ikan ;
> 
> b. Ikan harus di posting dengan foto yg baik , kepala menghadap kebawah dengan meteran disamping kiri atau kanan dan dibeli dimana dengan harga berapa dan ukuran berapa.


yes om Baruna...  aku memang buat peraturan begitu , tapi setelah melihat Kc senang2 yg kedua juga fotonya tidak disamping meteran supaya praktis ...

Jadi foto boleh bebas .. kejujuran sangat diperlukan disin.. jika tidak jujur ya maka akan mendapat balasan dari yg diatas..




> Hi om yg fotonya blm sesuai aturan mohon di repost yaa. Thankyouu


sayapikir tidak perlu om david.. aku liat yg KC senang2 kedua juga demikian




> Foto yg tdk ada meterannya sebaiknya foto ulang yaaaa....


idem spt diatas




> waduh.....pendaftaran 2 hari lagi yaa?......
> 
> Belum dapet pelor nih...


cari donk om luki .. masa uda juara 3 taun ini ga ikutan taun depan ??..




> Om dony di perpanjang 2 minggu dongggg


iya om .. aku banyak dapat masukan seperti itu... perubahan peraturan ada di post setelah ini




> Ayo difoto lagi dengan benar.....


idem diatas




> Mana nih yg rekap jumlah peserta


ayo om david yg rajin ya ... jangan jualan mulu




> Hehehhe nte malem yak


malem2 menggoda




> Ikan bukan gak mau di foto dengan benar, tapi ikannya beberapa masi didealer dan belum boleh serok hahahaha.
> 
> Mr don2 punya fresh from japan semua.


tau aja ni kokooooooo... cuci kohhh




> Ayo Daftar... tinggal 2 hari lagi nih biar makin seru dan makin rame heheeheh


om filbert cuma 2 ekor ?? yg bener om ?? ga ada harapan menang kalo 2 ekor.. hahha



> Ikut daftar om.
> karashi yamabuki 26 cm
> Rp. 3jt Dealer Seiryuu koi
> 
> Foto nyusul "slnya ikan masih dititip seiryu koi blm sempet saya ambil jd belum sempet ngukur"
> "Minta bantuan om agus buat fotoin ikannya"


mantap ommm




> Biaya pendftran diserah kesiapa om. Thanks


ini lagi dipikirkan .. nanti akan di infokan.. tks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

*Here we go again ... Kc senang senang ketiga**Kc senang senang KETIGA*

Setelah melewati KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA yang mencapai 130 ekor maka, maka dibentuklah panitia KC SENANG SENANG KETIGA yang bertujuan meningkatkan keakraban antara member forum kois 

Panitia 

Ketua EVENT DIRECTOR : Slamet Kurniawan
Pelaksana Harian : Dony Lesmana
Bagian Penjurian : Gunche , Filbert , BAYU ADHI
Bagian Updated dan IT : DAVID PUPU 
Bagian Umum : INTERISTI , ASNANTO


PESERTA 

seluruh member kois terdaftar di forum KOI-S


JENIS KEGIATAN :

Keeping Contest dengan pembagian :

*Varietas : 
A. 
Kohaku
Sanke 
Showa

B. 
Shiro Utsuri
Goshiki 
Ginrin A
Doitsu
Koromo
Kawarimono 
Hikarimoyo (termasuk Hikari, Utsuri)

C. 
Asagi
Shusui
Tancho
Hi/Ki Utsurimono
Hikarimujimono
Bekko
Ginrin B

Ada 3 Kategori A , B dan C

Salah satu Kategori ( A atau B atau C ) hanya dapat berlangsung jika terdapat minimal 10 ikan yang didaftarkan. 

*ATURAN MAIN :

a. Para peserta BEBAS membeli ikan dimana saja dengan kategori DEALER / SUB DEALER manapun dengan syarat Harga MAX Rp.3.000.000. dengan ukuran MAXIMUM 30 cm 

*b. Ikan harus di posting dengan foto yg baik , infokan dibeli dimana dengan harga berapa dan ukuran berapa.
*
c. Membayar biaya pendaftaran Rp . 500.000 per ekor ikan . Biaya pendaftaran akan dipergunakan untuk membeli hadiah dan biaya operasional event ini.

d. Panitia berhak menanyakan kebenaran harga dan ukuran pada dealer yg dicantumkan dan jika ditemukan hal yg melanggar maka panitia berhak mendiskualifikasi ikan tersebut.

e. Batas Pendaftaran dimulai pada tanggal 1 April 2015 pk 00.00 samapi kepada 20 Mei 2015 pk 24.00 dan sdh membayar biaya pendaftaran dari tanggal 21 - 31 Mei 2015 . Lewat dari batas waktu tersebut maka pendaftaran ikan tidak akan diterima.

f. Periode Keeping Contest Senang Senang ketiga ini dimulai 1 Mei 2015 sampai 10th KOI-S FESTIVAL APRIL 2016.

TATA CARA PENJURIAN :

a. Keeping Contest ini bertujuan untuk pembelajaran kita semua sebagai penghobbyist maka merupakan suatu KEWAJIBAN mengupdate setiap 4 Bulan yaitu :

Batas waktu UPDATE 1 adalah 1-30 September 2015
Batas waktu UPDATE 2 adalah 1-31 Januari 2016
Penjurian pada waktu 10th KOI-S FESTIVAL

Jika ada peserta yg tidak UPDATE pada waktunya maka akan dikenakan Denda Rp 1.000.000. per 
Update ( biaya DENDA Update akan dipergunakan untuk operasional event ini ) jika peserta yg tidak 
UPDATE tidak membayar DENDA maka akan langsung di DISKUALIFIKASI dari KC ini.

b. Penjurian akan dilakukan pada waktu 10th KOI-S FESTIVAL dengan minimal 3 Juri Jepang 
Peserta yg tidak membawa ikannya akan di diskualifikasi .

c. Penjurian tidak akan dilakukan pervarietas tapi perkelompok contohnya 
Kelompok A yaitu : KOHAKU SANKE dan SHOWA dst nya

d. HADIAH adalah sebagai berikut 
GC A/B/C mendapatkan 35 % dari uang pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
RGC A/B/C mendapatkan 25 % dari uang Pendaftaran dari kelompok tersebut
Juara 1 A/B/C mendapatkan 10 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
Juara 2 A/B/C mendapatkan 5 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.
Juara 3 A/B/C mendapatkan 3 % dari uang pendaftaran kelompok tersebut.

e. JURI akan menilai secara individual dengan kriteria penilaian 
- GROWTH yang seimbang dengan OVERALL BEAUTY , LUSTER , SKIN , PATTERN dsbnya
- Jumlah point2 para juri tersebut akan dijumlah dan jumlah point terkecil akan menjadi 
pemenangnya
- Jika terdapat jumlah point yg sama maka Juri secara TEAM akan menentukan urutan pemenang 
dari ikan ikan yg poinnya sama.

TAMBAHAN :

*UKURAN MINIMAL PADA PENJURIAN ADALAH 50 CM DIBAWAH 50 CM AKAN DI DISKUALIFIKASI*


Hal hal yg belum tercantum diatas akan diputuskan panitia secara bijak dan terbuka

Salam Hormat

Dony Lesmana

----------


## dedigouw

Wahh...asyik nih di perpanjang waktu pendaftarannya...
Mantappp Om Dony...
 :Clap2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wahh...asyik nih di perpanjang waktu pendaftarannya...
> Mantappp Om Dony...


ayo om di daftarkan ikannya

----------


## david_pupu

Mantappppp.  Siap om dony segera direkap

----------


## fajarhto

Wah mantap... masih ada waktu, akankah melebihi jumlah koi kc senang2 ke-2 ? 
"Bisa ... Ini Koi's.. bukan forum biasa" quote om DL.

----------


## Ady

kohaku F1 / Wiguna Bali / 29cm / 2.5jt

----------


## Ady

kohaku F1 / Wiguna Bali / 27cm / 2.5jt

----------


## frostbitez

> kohaku F1 / Wiguna Bali / 29cm / 2.5jt


yg ini boleh di oper nih hahaha

----------


## Ady

Waduhh gak panteslah om froszt pake F1...khan juara bertahan...hehheh

----------


## frostbitez

> Waduhh gak panteslah om froszt pake F1...khan juara bertahan...hehheh


gpp lah kasih untung deh jadi 3jt  :Music:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kohaku F1 / Wiguna Bali / 29cm / 2.5jt



lah kenapa yg ini kaga ditawarin ke gw ???

----------


## luki

> kohaku F1 / Wiguna Bali / 29cm / 2.5jt


Waaah.....calon kuat nih .....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

keren ni om..

----------


## frostbitez

> Waaah.....calon kuat nih .....


denger2 2 minggu lagi ilang dimakan kucing om luk

----------


## Ady

> lah kenapa yg ini kaga ditawarin ke gw ???


yang sebelumnya aja buat elu Don and bayar dulu...hehehehhe

----------


## Ady

> titipan...kohaku Wiguna Bali / 26cm / 2.5jt


foto ulang
Jimmy Surabaya / kohaku F1 / Wiguna bali / 26cm / 2.5jt

----------


## Ady

> denger2 2 minggu lagi ilang dimakan kucing om luk


mana nehhh juara bertahan om wilson, tiny and hans....masa kaga ikutan ???
om TWW, Luki n lainnya juga
hehehehhe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> mana nehhh juara bertahan om wilson, tiny and hans....masa kaga ikutan ???
> om TWW, Luki n lainnya juga
> hehehehhe


Di .. shiro lu di bak ukur... tranf dulu br ambil ya

----------


## b0rn2killll

> kohaku F1 / Wiguna Bali / 29cm / 2.5jt


Wah untuk sementara perang saudara total ada 5 ekor nih dari wiguna hahahha

----------


## Zone

> mana nehhh juara bertahan om wilson, tiny and hans....masa kaga ikutan ???
> om TWW, Luki n lainnya juga
> hehehehhe


Ga ada pelor om ady....

----------


## Tiny

Sakai Sanke
ukuran : 15 cm
harga : 3 jt
dealer : Koi Castle

----------


## dedigouw

> Sakai Sanke
> ukuran : 15 cm
> harga : 3 jt
> dealer : Koi Castle


Wihhh...mulai keluar nih peluru nya satu persatu 
Sebagai juara bertahan ukurannya ngepur nih yaaa... ::

----------


## dedigouw

Nambah daftar lagi biar komplit:

Kelas C:
Hi Utsuri Shinoda 22cm
Dealer Ludo Koi / Rp 3jt

----------


## fajarhto

Rekap... ntar ada yg kelewat nih ..dah mulai bertebaran

----------


## filbert

> kohaku F1 / Wiguna Bali / 29cm / 2.5jt


mantab sekali kohakunya om Adi

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Daptar 1 ekor sanke ogata: 15 cm  dealer jkc harga 2.7

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Tanco lokal anakan ricky on hiel.  17cm

price : gratis

----------


## Gunche

Kelas A
Kohaku Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi
size: 20cm
harga: 2,5jt
Nick Name: Che 01

----------


## Gunche

Kelas A
Kohaku Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi
size: 20cm
harga: 2,5jt
Nick Name: Che 02

----------


## Gunche

Kelas A
Sanke Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi
size: 19cm
harga: 2,5jt
Nick Name: Che 03

----------


## Gunche

Kelas A
Showa Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi
size: 20cm
harga: 2,5jt
Nick Name: Che 04

----------


## Gunche

sebenarnya mau ikutin yg ini tapi melanggar Undang2 1988....
harga melebih batas maksimum....
apezzz

----------


## fajarhto

Wih om gunche sudah menebarkan pasukan ...
Ayo hunting lagi

----------


## Tiny

> Wihhh...mulai keluar nih peluru nya satu persatu 
> Sebagai juara bertahan ukurannya ngepur nih yaaa...


Jahhaa... Yang ukuran gede banyakan diatas batas hrga, terpaksa pake yang mini2

----------


## frostbitez

> Nambah daftar lagi biar komplit:
> 
> Kelas C:
> Hi Utsuri Shinoda 22cm
> Dealer Ludo Koi / Rp 3jt


wah kmaren g liat jg nih...mau nawar bingung buka harganya 7.5 hahaha

----------


## Movenpick7

Ini kc emang mantep, nyari ikan dibwh 30 cm dgn budget 3 jt supaya dpt ikan terbaik itu tantangan tersendiri 
belum nemu amunisi deh jadinya

----------


## PrinZe

> Wih om gunche sudah menebarkan pasukan ...
> Ayo hunting lagi


Om gunche memang mengerikan dan seraaam

----------


## frostbitez

Kohaku size 24cm lokal
Farm Ricky Onheil
harga...under 3jt



kohaku sakai 15-16cm 
Golden Koi 
3jt

----------


## MaLuTen

Bagus kohaku nya Om Frost....
mantap body nya

----------


## MaLuTen

> Om gunche memang mengerikan dan seraaam


Betul tuh Om Prinze.... Ayo masukin lagi kelas A. Biar berjubel pesertanya.

----------


## 2onny

pengen ikut uuiii...

----------


## LDJ

> wah kmaren g liat jg nih...mau nawar bingung buka harganya 7.5 hahaha


Hahaha ciyus ?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> wah kmaren g liat jg nih...mau nawar bingung buka harganya 7.5 hahaha


senasib bro...

----------


## Monggalana

Tancho sanke
Farm tubagus fish farm
Price -3jt
Size 20cm


Tancho sanke
Tubagus fish farm
18cm
Harga -3jt


Sanke 
Tubagus fish farm
28cm 
-3jt


Sanke
Tubagus fish farm
29cm
-3jt

----------


## david_pupu

Daftar : 

Shiro okawa jaya koi 23 cm  under 3 juta




Sanke Sakai - tomodachi 22 cm under 3 juta 


Bekko -  Narita - Koi palace 23 cm under  3 juta 






Showa -  Kobakoi under 30 cm   3 juta

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap GROUP A*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Born2Killl
Kohaku - Wiguna koi farm - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
Dedigouw
Kohaku - JG koi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Dedigouw
Kohaku - Yudhistira koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Baruna
Showa - Blitar
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Dedigouw
Showa - Isa - RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Herry Dragon
Showa - taniguchi - Jaya koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Fajarhto
Sanke - Marusho - JKC
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
Dony Lesmana
Sanke - Wisma Koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Wiguna
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Oyama - Koba koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Dony Lesmana
Showa - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
Jimmy
Kohaku - Wiguna
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14.
Abiserpong
Showa - Kid koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15.
LDJ
Kohaku - Wiguna
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16.
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17.
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18.
Tiny
Sanke - Sakai - Koi Castle
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19.
Mikael Sebastian
Sanke - Ogata - JKC
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20.
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21.
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22.
Gunche
Sanke -Sakai - Golden koi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23.
Gunche
Sanke -Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24.
Frostbitez
Kohaku - Ricky
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25.
Frostbitez
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26.
Monggolana
Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27.
Monggolana
Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28.
david pupu
Sanke -Sakai - tomodachi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29.
david pupu
Showa - Kobakoi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap GROUP B*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Dedigouw
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Herry Dragon
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Griffin
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Dedigouw
Yamatonishiki - ludo koi
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
david pupu
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show











*GROUP C*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Filbert
Chagoi Ginrin - Ogata - JKC
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
dedigouw
Chagoi Ginrin - Kawakami farm - Ludo koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Asagi Ginrin- Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Herry Dragon
Tancho Showa - Taniguchi - Jaya Koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Ady
Tancho sanke ginrin - blitar - HTP
30
cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Slamet Kurniawan
Bekko - ?? - ??
??
blm ada foto

7.
Griffin
Tancho - Uedera - kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
Dedigouw
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9.
ismail02
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
26 cm
blm ada foto

10.
Dedigouw
Hiutsuri - Shinoda - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Mikael Sebastian
Tancho - Ricky
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14.
David pupu
Bekko - Narita - Koi Palace
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

hi om semua, mohon dicek keterangan dan foto ikan masing2 ya kalau ada yg salah data / foto mohon diinfo



total ikan saat ini 51 ekor

----------


## Tiny

muantap om dapit... ada rekap lengkap gini tim penjuriannya keenakan nih  :Biggrin:

----------


## 9KOI

Ikut daftar om
Kohaku 25 cm sumedang fish farm @1jt


kujaku 10 cm 9koi farm

----------


## Gunche

Om David, saya punya yg 20cm itu Showa ya Om. Jadi ralat dikit ya Om. Tengkyu Om

----------


## david_pupu

> muantap om dapit... ada rekap lengkap gini tim penjuriannya keenakan nih


Hehehe pegel yg rekap

----------


## david_pupu

> Om David, saya punya yg 20cm itu Showa ya Om. Jadi ralat dikit ya Om. Tengkyu Om


Siap next revisi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kohaku 15 cm
Farm : Sakai
Dealer : Golden Koi

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sanke 18 cm
Farm : Sakai
Dealer : Golden Koi

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bekko 27 cm
Farm : Onheil Fish Farm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LDJ

> Bekko 27 cm
> Farm : Onheil Fish Farm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Produk lokal yg membanggakan yah

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Produk lokal yg membanggakan yah


Lokal Om .

----------


## interisti

> Lokal Om .


1.2 yah om ?

----------


## Mossad

kapan batas akhirnya om?

----------


## dedigouw

> wah kmaren g liat jg nih...mau nawar bingung buka harganya 7.5 hahaha


Special buat loyal customer  ::

----------


## ademilanforever

> Bekko 27 cm
> Farm : Onheil Fish Farm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Keren bekko nya Om Slamet.....

----------


## frostbitez

> Special buat loyal customer



hahaha iyah g dari kcnya aja carinya om ded...jadi sekalian 2 kc
mudah2an cocok de

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Keren bekko nya Om Slamet.....


Terima kasih Om Rahmat....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Tambahan Senjata di Class A ni 

Farm. Okawa
Size. 25 Cm
Varity. Kohaku
Dealer. Imperial / KoiBito Indonesia 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## 9KOI

Nambah biar rame  :: 
Shiro 9koi farm 10 cm

kohaku 9koi farm 10cm

----------


## fajarhto

> Tambahan Senjata di Class A ni 
> 
> Farm. Okawa
> Size. 25 Cm
> Varity. Kohaku
> Dealer. Imperial / KoiBito Indonesia 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Waduh serem pasukannya om tri nii ...

----------


## Movenpick7

> Tambahan Senjata di Class A ni 
> 
> Farm. Okawa
> Size. 25 Cm
> Varity. Kohaku
> Dealer. Imperial / KoiBito Indonesia 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


wah om tri kohakunya mantap, boleh tau harganya om tri?  ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

3 juta om..

----------


## GRiffiN

Cakep ikan om tri.. kemarin sempat saya mau ambil juga kohaku nya itu.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tambahan pasukan kelas A



ukuran 29 cm 
dealer JAkarta Koi Centre
Harga : 3 jt

Kelas C



ukuran 27 cm
dealer : Jakarta koi centre
Harga : 3 jt

----------


## Ady

daftar kelas B..
om Jimmy srby / shiro okawa / KC JKC solo / 26cm / 2,8juta

----------


## Movenpick7

> tambahan pasukan kelas A
> 
> 
> 
> ukuran 29 cm 
> dealer JAkarta Koi Centre
> Harga : 3 jt
> 
> Kelas C
> ...


Om dony itu yg ikan jkc yg katanya lg sale tosai kmrn di web?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om dony itu yg ikan jkc yg katanya lg sale tosai kmrn di web?


Lg sale wkt 9th kois festival kmrn..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Itu foto koq engga ada penggarisnya ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> *Here we go again ... Kc senang senang ketiga*
> 
> *Kc senang senang KETIGA*
> 
> Setelah melewati KC SENANG SENANG KEDUA yang mencapai 130 ekor maka, maka dibentuklah panitia KC SENANG SENANG KETIGA yang bertujuan meningkatkan keakraban antara member forum kois 
> 
> Panitia 
> 
> Ketua EVENT DIRECTOR : Slamet Kurniawan
> ...


karena banyak repot foto dengan ukuran .. harap diperhatikan KEJUJURRAn pada saat pendaftaran.. aturan telah dirubah dengan terbuka karena setelah saya lihatpun di KC senang2 kedua pun pendaftarannya demikian... 

Terima kasih

----------


## Bayuadhi737

ikutan.....
Kohaku Farm Sakai
Dealer Golden
Harga 3Jt
Ukuran 22cm
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ikutan.....
> Kohaku Farm Sakai
> Dealer Golden
> Harga 3Jt
> Ukuran 22cm
> [IMG][/IMG]


Aliansi erdeep

----------


## Zone

> ikutan.....
> Kohaku Farm Sakai
> Dealer Golden
> Harga 3Jt
> Ukuran 22cm
> [IMG][/IMG]


om bayu yakin aman ? Ketua aliansinya uda masalah tuh ikannya.. HahHa

----------


## Zone

Sanke
28cm
berlian koi
anakan sendiri

----------


## Zone

Sanke 24cm
berlian
anakan sendiri

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> om bayu yakin aman ? Ketua aliansinya uda masalah tuh ikannya.. HahHa


Semoga aman Om Wilson.... Ikan Ketua aliansi saya terawang sembuh sepertinya....

----------


## luki

> Sanke 24cm
> berlian
> anakan sendiri


ck ck ck ......kualitas sumi nya.....

----------


## LDJ

> ck ck ck ......kualitas sumi nya.....


Blueish..ckckck

----------


## 9KOI

Mantap kualitasnya om  :Thumb:

----------


## Tiny

> Sanke
> 28cm
> berlian koi
> anakan sendiri


Calon belly problem

----------


## Tiny

> Sanke 24cm
> berlian
> anakan sendiri


Calon luntur

----------


## GRiffiN

> Calon luntur


Di fur dra..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Itu foto koq engga ada penggarisnya ?


plin plan yah?.....

----------


## baruna02

Beppu 22cm, harga <3jt

----------


## Zone

> Calon belly problem


Paling gak dikasih makan aja nanti...

----------


## mochi9009

Salam kenal om2 semua..ikuuuuuttt yaaa  ::  wkwkwkwk

Hi Utsuri / Shinoda koi farm
30cm
Price 1.8
Dealer ludo koi



foto dengan penggaris

----------


## frostbitez

> Salam kenal om2 semua..ikuuuuuttt yaaa  wkwkwkwk
> 
> Hi Utsuri / Shinoda koi farm
> 30cm
> Price 1.8
> Dealer ludo koi
> 
> 
> 
> foto dengan penggaris


marvin kah?

----------


## Zone

> marvin kah?


kalo iya, turun gunung nih ko mochi....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kalo iya, turun gunung nih ko mochi....


Biasa pegang gunung ya kohh

----------


## mochi9009

Bettttttuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllllllll Kokoooo2 :Hippie:  :Hippie:  :Hippie:  :Hippie:  :High5:  :Peace:  :Yo:  :Thumb:  I lop yu alll :Cheer2:

----------


## Zone

> Bettttttuuuuuulllllllllllllllllllllllllll Kokoooo2 I lop yu alll


welcome back cuuuu hahaha

----------


## Tiny

Welcome back koko Marvin L.   Mwax

----------


## gizza

Wah marvin comeback...abis ngilang kmn ya??

----------


## mochi9009

> welcome back cuuuu hahaha


waaakakakak helo cuuu akhirnya kita bertemu kembali disinii kwwkwk

----------


## mochi9009

> Welcome back koko Marvin L.   Mwax


tahankyu,Mwaaaxx jg kokoo  :Cheer2: hahahahahah

----------


## mochi9009

> Wah marvin comeback...abis ngilang kmn ya??


om Ger,afa kabarrr hahahah,abis bertapa di benua lain,belajar ilmu  lalu kembali ke asal muasalnya..  :Peace: tenang om sudah berpijak lagi dsini

----------


## Zone

bantu upload

wibowo santoso

kelas A
kohaku oyama 28cm
harga : 3jt



kelas B

ginrin sanke uedera
size 20cm
harga: 2.75jt

----------


## herrydragon

> om Ger,afa kabarrr hahahah,abis bertapa di benua lain,belajar ilmu  lalu kembali ke asal muasalnya.. tenang om sudah berpijak lagi dsini


Marvin Chang??? Adik pak Jani??

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Salam kenal om2 semua..ikuuuuuttt yaaa  wkwkwkwk
> 
> Hi Utsuri / Shinoda koi farm
> 30cm
> Price 1.8
> Dealer ludo koi
> 
> 
> 
> foto dengan penggaris


Wuih.. ..ada master justin fiber wkwkwkwkwk...

----------


## Ady

titipan upload om Jimmy
ogon / konishi / seiryuu / 29cm / 3jt (KC)

----------


## GRiffiN

Daftar class a:

Kohaku Sakai - Dealer Golden Koi @3jt



Sanke Sakai - Dealer Koi Castle @3jt

----------


## mochi9009

> Marvin Chang??? Adik pak Jani??


Amponn om bos borongggg...... jangan saya diborong jugaaa yaaa.. wkkwkwk T.T

----------


## mochi9009

> Wuih.. ..ada master justin fiber wkwkwkwkwk...


Yah situ enak punya kolam lumba lumba... ane adanya piara di ember plastik doang T.T :Smow:

----------


## Zone

> Daftar class a:
> 
> Kohaku Sakai - Dealer Golden Koi @3jt
> 
> 
> 
> Sanke Sakai - Dealer Koi Castle @3jt



Uhuuuuuy koko fung

----------


## GRiffiN

> Uhuuuuuy koko fung


1 minggu lalu sejak master suhu tiny datang, sekarang air jadi cling.. sanke yang gak layak ikut langsung improve jauh.

Master suhu memang auranya luar biasa, beranikan diri ikutin deh hahahaha.

----------


## b0rn2killll

Omong omong kapan startnya kcnya

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> 1 minggu lalu sejak master suhu tiny datang, sekarang air jadi cling.. sanke yang gak layak ikut langsung improve jauh.
> 
> Master suhu memang auranya luar biasa, beranikan diri ikutin deh hahahaha.



Bagi dong ilmu nya om Tiny...

----------


## frostbitez

> Yah situ enak punya kolam lumba lumba... ane adanya piara di ember plastik doang T.T


asal ga diabisin sama lu peletnya jamin mantap vin hahaha
sejak keluar negri jadi kurus pasti karena ga ada saki hikari disana ya

----------


## luki

ikutan dafar ya......

*kelas A*
Breeder : Blitar
Dealer : Hany Blitar
Harga : 1,5 juta
Ukuran : 23 cm




*kelas B*
Breeder : Blitar
Dealer : Fajar Koi Bandung
Harga : 1,4 juta
Ukuran : 30 cm

----------


## Ady

Wahh doits nya calon nehh

----------


## Movenpick7

Wah doitsunya manteb  ::

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh cakep euy doitsunya

----------


## LDJ

Memang jam terbang n koneksi ga bisa boong..
Nemu aja om sampe ke mana2 nyarinya..eh tnyt disitu dapetnya #tepokjidat

----------


## mochi9009

> ikutan dafar ya......
> 
> *kelas A*
> Breeder : Blitar
> Dealer : Hany Blitar
> Harga : 1,5 juta
> Ukuran : 23 cm
> 
> 
> ...


Istimewaaa

----------


## mochi9009

> asal ga diabisin sama lu peletnya jamin mantap vin hahaha
> sejak keluar negri jadi kurus pasti karena ga ada saki hikari disana ya


Adanya Wheat germ wkwkwk... tp saya bingung mengapa orang2nya jumbo bagai tianggg listrik semua ::

----------


## Zone

> ikutan dafar ya......
> 
> *kelas A*
> Breeder : Blitar
> Dealer : Hany Blitar
> Harga : 1,5 juta
> Ukuran : 23 cm
> 
> 
> ...



WUANJRIIIIIIITttt

----------


## Ady

biar makin ruameee..
shiro / jaya koi (KC) / size < 25cm / 1.750rb

----------


## Ady

sanke / Tomodachi / < 25cm / 3jt

----------


## asnanto

Showa Isa, size 28cm, harga 3 juta

----------


## asnanto

Kohaku Sakai, size 25cm, harga 3 juta

----------


## asnanto

Sanke Sakai, size 23cm, harga 2 juta

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Nambah hadiah buat pemenang neeeh.... daftarin titipan,
F1 Shiro Omosako 29cm, dealer Mayendhi Koi farm, Harga 0.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gunche

biar seru tambah lagi kelas B ya...
Jenis: Sanke Ginrin
Size: 17cm
Farm: Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi

----------


## Gunche

Partisipasi Kelas C

Jenis: Tancho Sanke
Size: 15 cm
Farm: Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi

----------


## Gunche

Partisipasi Kelas C

Jenis: Hi Utsuri
Size: 18 cm
Farm: Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi

----------


## Gunche

Oia lupa info harga.
Sanke Ginrin: 3jt
Tancho Sanke: 1,5jt
Hi Utsuri: 1,5jt
Thanks

----------


## ipaul888

jenis : Shiro
Farm : Omosako
Size : 17 cm
dealer : Twin Koi
Harga : 2,5Jt

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ipaul888

jenis : Shiro
Farm : Omosako
Size : 17 cm
dealer : Twin Koi
Harga : 2,5Jt

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ipaul888

jenis : Shiro
Farm : Omosako
Size : 17 cm
dealer : Twin Koi
Harga : 2,5Jt

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ipaul888

keren keren ya, nga sangka bisa rame

----------


## ipaul888

jenis : Ginrin Sanke
Farm : Uedera
Size : 14 cm
dealer : Wilson S koi
Harga : 2,750 Jt

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ipaul888

jenis : Ginrin Sanke
Farm : Uedera
Size : 14 cm
dealer : Wilson S koi
Harga : 2,750 Jt

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ipaul888

tolong d rekap yang rapih dong

----------


## GRiffiN

> jenis : Shiro
> Farm : Omosako
> Size : 17 cm
> dealer : Twin Koi
> Harga : 2,5Jt
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Capek uii.. bsk tak culik hohoho

----------


## Zone

Kelas B

Showa doitsu, 21cm
Farm:maruhiro
Price :3jt
Dealer : Stars Koi

----------


## kribo

sanke sakai, 14 cm
golden koi
3 jt
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Monggalana

Yg ini cancel yah


Ganti yg ini

Ochiba 10cm.. ssh bgt fotoinnya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Yg ini cancel yah
> 
> 
> Ganti yg ini
> 
> Ochiba 10cm.. ssh bgt fotoinnya


Itu tangan apa baskom ??

----------


## Monggalana

Itu tgnnya hulk buster om dony

----------


## ipaul888

sangar om jul

----------


## ipaul888

> Capek uii.. bsk tak culik hohoho


ampun om, masi belajar saya

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Update nya dong om2x..

Usul kalau perserta B dan C gak begitu banyak, kelas A dan B di gabung jadi 1 aja..

----------


## Gunche

> Kelas A
> Sanke Sakai
> Dealer: Golden Koi
> size: 19cm
> harga: 2,5jt
> Nick Name: Che 03


Ikan di atas diganti dengan ikan sanke juga sbb:

Kelas A
Sanke Sakai
Dealer: Golden Koi
size: 21cm
harga: 2,5jt
Nick Name: Che 03

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Ikan di atas diganti dengan ikan sanke juga sbb:
> 
> Kelas A
> Sanke Sakai
> Dealer: Golden Koi
> size: 21cm
> harga: 2,5jt
> Nick Name: Che 03


Kenapa saya malah liat banyangan ganteng samar samar di belakang nya ya :Peace:

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap GROUP A Part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Born2Killl
Kohaku - Wiguna koi farm - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
Dedigouw
Kohaku - JG koi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Dedigouw
Kohaku - Yudhistira koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Baruna
Showa - Blitar
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Dedigouw
Showa - Isa - RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Herry Dragon
Showa - taniguchi - Jaya koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Fajarhto
Sanke - Marusho - JKC
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
Dony Lesmana
Sanke - Wisma Koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Wiguna
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Oyama - Koba koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Dony Lesmana
Showa - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
Jimmy
Kohaku - Wiguna
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14.
Abiserpong
Showa - Kid koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15.
LDJ
Kohaku - Wiguna
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16.
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17.
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18.
Tiny
Sanke - Sakai - Koi Castle
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19.
Mikael Sebastian
Sanke - Ogata - JKC
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20.
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21.
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22.
Gunche
Sanke -Sakai - Golden koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23.
Gunche
Showa-Sakai
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24.
Frostbitez
Kohaku - Ricky
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25.
Frostbitez
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26
Monggolana
Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27
david pupu
Sanke -Sakai - tomodachi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28
david pupu
Showa - Kobakoi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29
9koi
kohaku - sumedang fish farm
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photoawal_: Show







30
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
15cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31
Slamet Kurniawan
sanke-sakai - Golden koi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Kohaku - Okawa- Imperial koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







33
9koi
kohaku- 9 koifarm
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34
dony Lesmana
Kohaku - JKC
29cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35
Bayuadhi737
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap GROUP A part 2*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

36
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







37
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







38
Baruna
Kohaku- beppu
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







40
Griffin
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







41
Griffin
sanke-sakai - Golden koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







42
Luki
Showa - Blitar
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







43
Ady
Sanke - Tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







44
Asnanto
Showa - isa
28cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







45
Asnanto
Kohaku - Sakai
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







46
asnanto
sanke - sakai
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







47
Kribo
Sanke - sakai
14 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap GROUP B*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Dedigouw
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Herry Dragon
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Griffin
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Dedigouw
Yamatonishiki - ludo koi
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
david pupu
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9
9KOI
kujaku -9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10
9KOI
Shiro- 9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11
Jimmy
Shiro- Okawa - JKC
26cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12
Wibowo Santoso
Sanke ginrin - Uedara
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13
Luki
Kohaku DOitsu - Blitar
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Ady
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
bayuadhi747
Shiro-omosako- MKF
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Gunche
Sanke ginrin- Sakai
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
Ipaul888
Ginrin Sanke- Uedara - Wilson S koi
14cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Ipaul888
Ginrin Sanke- Uedara - Wilson S koi
14cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Zone
Showa Doitsu- Maruhiro - Star koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Monggala
Ochiba
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*GROUP C*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Filbert
Chagoi Ginrin - Ogata - JKC
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
dedigouw
Chagoi Ginrin - Kawakami farm - Ludo koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Asagi Ginrin- Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Herry Dragon
Tancho Showa - Taniguchi - Jaya Koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Ady
Tancho sanke ginrin - blitar - HTP
30
cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Griffin
Tancho - Uedera - kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Dedigouw
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
ismail02
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
26 cm
blm ada foto

9.
Dedigouw
Hiutsuri - Shinoda - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Mikael Sebastian
Tancho - Ricky
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
David pupu
Bekko - Narita - Koi Palace
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Slamet Kurniawan
Bekko - inheil Fish Farm
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Dony Lesmana
Ochiba - JKC
27cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Mochi9009
Hiutsuri- Shinoda - Ludo koi
30cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Ady
Ogon- Konishi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Gunche
Tancho sanke - Sakai
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
Gunche
Hiutsuri - Sakai
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

Total 89 ekor,  mohon dicek ikan masing2 apakah ada yg salah informasi / fotonya thankyou

----------


## david_pupu

bantu daftar 

adi 

tancho wiguna 30 cm 

2.5 juta

----------


## david_pupu

ganti pemain 

showa ini  



ganti kohaku ini

----------


## ipaul888

serem serem ya, pesertanya sangar sangar

----------


## GRiffiN

Thx rekapnya vid.. sanke saya dari koi castle yah, bukan golden.

----------


## david_pupu

> Thx rekapnya vid.. sanke saya dari koi castle yah, bukan golden.



Siappp next di perbaiki

----------


## ipaul888

2 days to go, till it start

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Pupu... Bekko saya berasall dari Onheil Farm, bukan Inheil, hehehehehehe

----------


## david_pupu

Wkwkwwk siappl

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Pupu... Bekko saya berasall dari Onheil Farm, bukan Inheil, hehehehehehe


Inhell... hehehe

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Inhell... hehehe


Jangan kalah sama shiro ginrin lagi Ya Om.

----------


## PrinZe

newbie nekat ikutan daftar om

sanke sakai kc tomodachi
harga 1.6jt
size skrg kira2 25cm

----------


## ipaul888

> Jangan kalah sama shiro ginrin lagi Ya Om.


lebih baik suruh menyerah saja om, dr pada om dony kalah d permalukan, kesian om

----------


## baruna02

Om admin, showa no 4 di cancel. Tq

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kohaku Oyama koi farm ukuran 25cm harga 2,5 kt... KOBA KOI



Kohaku oyama ini mundur digantikan dengan 

Showa 20 cm .. 
Breeder : Kayoneise koi farm
Harga : 20.000 yen ( plus komision )
Dealer : No1koi.com

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kohaku oyama uku +- 27 cm harga 2,5 jt .. kobakoi


Kohaku oyama ini resign digantikan dengan Kohaku Doitsu

Kohaku doitsu  +- 20 cm 
Breeder marusaka
Harga 20.000 yen include comission
Dealer No1koi.com

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nambah 

kelas B

Shiro okawa 
dealer jaya koi centre
harga dibawah 3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Nambah 

Kelas B 

Kohaku ginrin ukuran 20 cm
farm uedera
Harga 3 jt
Dealer kobatakadalawan koi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear Om David

Mantap rekapannya.. hi tech...

Mohon direvisi ya yg ochiba seharusnya kelas B ,,, maaf ga bisa bantu rekap karena ga gt ngerti rekapannya..

Thx a lot b4..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

kalau saya hitung .. baru 90 ekor yaa,,, lumayan juga ... akankah tembus 100 ekor ??

----------


## Movenpick7

Om DL doitsunya mantap sekali  :: 
besok pendaftaran terakhir ya?

----------


## Movenpick7

Om DL doitsunya mantap sekali  :: 
besok pendaftaran terakhir ya?

boleh tau om DL untuk beli koi dari no1koi.com prosedurnya gmn?
thx

----------


## david_pupu

Siap  akan direkap

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om DL doitsunya mantap sekali 
> besok pendaftaran terakhir ya?





> Om DL doitsunya mantap sekali 
> besok pendaftaran terakhir ya?
> 
> boleh tau om DL untuk beli koi dari no1koi.com prosedurnya gmn?
> thx


Ya bsk pk 24 terakhir

No1koi.com inet auction bisa menghubungi dealer ternama lewat mrk om... tks

----------


## Movenpick7

> Ya bsk pk 24 terakhir
> 
> No1koi.com inet auction bisa menghubungi dealer ternama lewat mrk om... tks


ok om DL, thx infonya :d

----------


## frostbitez

> kohaku sakai 15-16cm


2 yg diatas ikutan tuker deh 
yg ikut jadinya

kelas A


momo kohaku 23cm
dealer ludo koi
3jt



momo kohaku 22cm
dealer ludo koi
3jt



marudo kohaku 19cm (baskomnya diameter 33cm atas 25cm bwh)
dealer twin koi
3jt

kelas B


momo ginrin kohaku 29cm
ludo koi
3jt



omo shiro 15-16cm
twin koi
under 3jt

----------


## Tiny

> Kohaku oyama ini mundur digantikan dengan 
> 
> Showa 20 cm .. 
> Breeder : Kayoneise koi farm
> Harga : 20.000 yen ( plus komision )
> Dealer : No1koi.com


Nyumbang duit doang.. Kaga rusak uda bagus

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Farm : Oyama
Dealer : Kobakoi
Size : 25 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Farm : Oyama
Dealer : Kobakoi
Size : 23 cm



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Farm   : Uedera
Dealer : Koibakoi
Size    : 16 cm 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Farm  : Uedera
Dealer : Koibakoi
Size   : 19 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kidkoifarm

Jenis : Showa
Farm : Kidkoi Farm
Size : 18cm
Harga : 3Jt



Jenis : Showa
Farm : Kidkoi Farm
Size : 23cm
Harga : 3Jt



Jenis : Showa
Farm : Kidkoi Farm
Size : 24cm
Harga : 3Jt

----------


## asnanto

Hi Utshuri Shinoda
Size 27 cm
Harga 2 juta

----------


## Tiny

momotaro kohaku
ukuran : 23 cm
dealer : ludo koi
harga : 3 jt



sanke ginrin oishi
ukuran : 21 cm
dealer : ludo koi
harga : 3 jt



ginrin ochiba konishi
ukuran : 18 cm
dealer : seiryuu
harga : 3 jt

----------


## Movenpick7

Ai goromo
size : 25 cm
breeder : samudra koi
dealer : dhanimon koi

----------


## fajarhto

Om David, saya ganti pemain .. yang sanke batal gantinya ini dibawah :

1. Hariwake - Cianjur Koi
ukuran : 20 cm
harga : dibawah 1 jt




2. Tancho showa - Wisma Koi
    ukuran: 15cm
    harga : dibawah 2jt



Makasih .... Semangat koi lokal

----------


## dedigouw

> Nambah peserta:
> 
> Kelas B:
> Doitsu Yamatonishiki 18cm
> Rp 3jt - dealer Ludokoi
> (Maaf photo belum ada meteran, akan diphoto ulang setelah ikan dikirim dari dealer)


Om David...Yamatonishiki-nya gugur ya

Nambah di kelas A:

Sanke Taniguchi
Dealer: Kobakoi (Om Wilson)
Rp 2,5jt

----------


## dedigouw

Om David...Yamatonishiki-nya gugur ya

Nambah di kelas A:

Sanke Taniguchi 21cm
Dealer: Kobakoi (Om Wilson)
 Rp 3jt



Sanke Taniguchi 25cm
Dealer Kobakoi 
Rp 3jt

----------


## abiserpong

Kontestan kloter akhir .... bagus - bagus ya.  :Clap2:   :Target: 





> Kohaku oyama ini mundur digantikan dengan 
> 
> Showa 20 cm .. 
> Breeder : Kayoneise koi farm
> Harga : 20.000 yen ( plus komision )
> Dealer : No1koi.com





> 2 yg diatas ikutan tuker deh 
> yg ikut jadinya
> 
> 
> kelas B
> 
> 
> momo ginrin kohaku 29cm
> ludo koi
> 3 jt.





> Farm : Oyama
> Dealer : Kobakoi
> Size : 25 cm
> 
> 
> 
> Farm   : Uedera
> Dealer : Koibakoi
> Size    : 16 cm 
> ...





> Jenis : Showa
> Farm : Kidkoi Farm
> Size : 24cm
> Harga : 3Jt





> ginrin ochiba konishi
> ukuran : 18 cm
> dealer : seiryuu
> harga : 3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Malam ini pk 24 ya pendaftaran terakhirrr

----------


## frostbitez

bantu temen daftar
an. hendra kimcung

showa isa 
dealer samurai koi
size 30cm
harga 3jt

----------


## frostbitez

sama nambah ini

kohaku ginrin uedera
size 21-22an
dealer kobakoi
harga 3jt

----------


## Zone

Nambah 

kelas A 
sanke taniguchi 
size 23cm
hrga 3jt



Showa taniguchi 
size 18cm
harga 3jt



sanke uedera
size 25cm
harga 3jt




Kelas B

kohaku Ginrin Uedera
size : 20cm
harga 3jt



kelas C
Ginrin Asagi Wada
size 30cm
price 750rb

----------


## LDJ

Eduann..simpenan2 nongol semuah

----------


## interisti

showa isa 
dealer samurai koi
size 30cm
harga 3jt[/QUOTE]

Thanx om han, daftar 1 yah kelas A hendra interisti

----------


## Movenpick7

> Ai goromo
> size : 25 cm
> breeder : samudra koi
> dealer : dhanimon koi


Harganya lupa dibwh 1 jt  ::

----------


## hasan hadi

Kohaku 18 cm  sakai 3 jt

----------


## Bayuadhi737

ikutan nambah satu,
Kujaku Konishi.
Dealer Seiryuu
Ukuran 23cm, harga 3jt.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Doitsu Golden Karashigoi
Farm : Konishi
Dealer : Seiryuu
size : 25 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Doitsu Golden Karashigoi
> Farm : Konishi
> Dealer : Seiryuu
> size : 25 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


gw demen nih ... pasukan jibakutai muncul.... golden boyyyy

----------


## Zone

> Doitsu Golden Karashigoi
> Farm : Konishi
> Dealer : Seiryuu
> size : 25 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Antik sekali nih... Penasaran jadinya gmn nanti...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Antik sekali nih... Penasaran jadinya gmn nanti...


lu mau son ?? ... gw kirim yaaaaa

----------


## kribo

nambah lagi oom
kohaku Oyama size 27 cm
dealer : KOBAKOI
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kribo

Ketinggalan : harga 3 juta

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> nambah lagi oom
> kohaku Oyama size 27 cm
> dealer : KOBAKOI
> [IMG][/IMG]



nah ini beneran pasukan kamikaze nihh .. tahan knalpot... hahahhahahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Daftar juga PASUKAN KELAS C

1. Tancho Ginrin 16 cm Harga 3 jt Dealer SEIRYUU 



Tancho 30 cm dealer WIGUNA BALI Harga 2 jt



Shusui 27 cm Harga 3 jt Dealer SEIRYUU

----------


## frostbitez

Hajar bleh

----------


## Anggit

1.  Sakai Sanke 19cm - Rp 3jt - SKC


2.  Kujaku Kaneko - 22cm - rp 2.1jt - SKC


3.  Kujaku Kaneko - 16cm - rp 2.6jt - SKC.


4.  Tancho showa Isa - 27cm - rp 3jt - SKC

----------


## Anggit

5. Tancho showa Isa - 29cm - rp 2.5jt - RGK


6.  Tancho showa Isa - 26cm - rp 2.5jt- RGK


7.  Kohaku ginrin ogata - 25cm - rp 2jt - Roni BNC


8.  Kohaku lokal - 30cm - rp 1.5jt - Roni BNC

----------


## Anggit

9. Tancho Sanke Uedera - 15cm - rp. 2.75jt - Wilzon


10. Tancho Sanke Uedera - 18cm - rp. 2.75jt - Wilzon


11. Tancho Sanke Uedera - 22cm - rp. 2.75jt - Wilzon


12. Tancho Sanke Uedera - 17cm - rp. 2.75jt - Wilzon


maturnuwun .. ::

----------


## Zone

> lu mau son ?? ... gw kirim yaaaaa


Cukup liat perkembangan keeping om slamet saja..

----------


## Zone

Om anggit koleksi tanchonya buanyaaaaaak beneeer

----------


## Zone

Om luki...... Senjata rahasianya ga di post...? Hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om anggit koleksi tanchonya buanyaaaaaak beneeer


7 ekorrr... wowwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om luki...... Senjata rahasianya ga di post...? Hehehe



masih ada nihh ?? uda 133 ekor nihhh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ini update berdasarkan alphabetical dan jumlah ikan ... KOIS memang LUAR BIASAAAA..

No
Nama Peserta
Kelas
TOTAL
STATUS



A
B
C



1
9koi
2
2
0
4


2
Abi Serpong
1
2
0
3


3
Ady
3
1
3
7


4
Anggit
2
3
7
12


5
Asnanto
3
0
1
4


6
Baruna
1
0
0
1


7
Bayuadhi
1
2
0
3


8
Born2kill
1
0
0
1


9
David Pupu
2
1
1
4


10
Dedi Gouw
5
1
3
9


11
Dony Lesmana
5
3
3
11


12
Fajarhto
0
1
1
2


13
Filbert
0
0
1
1


14
Frostbites
3
3
0
6


15
Griffin
2
1
1
4


16
Gunche
4
1
2
7


17
Hasan hadi
1
0
0
1


18
Herry Dragon
1
1
1
3


19
Interisti
1
0
0
1


20
Ipaul888
0
5
0
5


21
Ismail02
0
0
1
1


22
Jimmy
1
1
0
2


23
Kid Koi Farm
3
0
0
3


24
Kribo
2
0
0
2


25
LDJ
1
0
0
1


26
Luki
1
1
0
2


27
Mikael sebastian
1
0
1
2


28
Mochi9009
0
0
1
1


29
Monggalana
1
1
2
4


30
Movenpick77
0
1
0
1


31
Prinze
1
0
0
1


32
Slamet Kurniawan
4
1
3
8


34
Tiny
2
1
1
4


35
Tri Wisnu wardhana
1
1
1
3


36
Wibowo Santoso
0
1
0
1


37
Zone
5
2
1
8




61
37
35
133

----------


## ipaul888

untuk ikan yang Ginrin Sanke, CANCEL TIDAK JADI IKUT, karena ikanya RIP saat di karantina.. mohon panitia CANCEL ikan KC ini.. terima kasih
Farm : Uedera
Size : 14 cm
dealer : Wilson S koi
Harga : 2,750 Jt

[IMG][/IMG]

CANCEL TIDAK JADI IKUT, karena ikanya RIP saat di karantina.. mohon panitia CANCEL ikan KC ini.. terima kasih

----------


## ipaul888

om dony yang ikan ini CANCEL ya

CANCEL TIDAK JADI IKUT, karena ikanya RIP saat di karantina.. mohon panitia CANCEL ikan KC ini.. terima kasih

RIP Maruten Ginrin Sanke

----------


## ipaul888

batas akhir sampai jem brp?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> batas akhir sampai jem brp?


jam 12 malam ini...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om dony yang ikan ini CANCEL ya
> 
> CANCEL TIDAK JADI IKUT, karena ikanya RIP saat di karantina.. mohon panitia CANCEL ikan KC ini.. terima kasih
> 
> RIP Maruten Ginrin Sanke


di kremasi atau di makamkan om ??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om ipaul88822 itu jadinya ikan kelas b kurang 1 ya ?? tks

----------


## ipaul888

> di kremasi atau di makamkan om ??


dimakamkan dengan tenang om, sudah berada d kolam yang lebih baik, penuh kedamaian dan tentram

----------


## luki

daftar lagi......

*Group A*

Breeder : Lebak Bulus FF
Dealer  :  Lebak Bulus FF
Ukuran :  9 cm
Harga  :  1 jt



Breeder : Lebak Bulus FF
Dealer  :  Lebak Bulus FF
Ukuran :  10 cm
Harga  :  1 jt



Breeder : Lebak Bulus FF
Dealer  :  Lebak Bulus FF
Ukuran :  9 cm
Harga  :  1 jt

----------


## Tiny

Beuhhhh ngeri pasukannya om luki

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap GROUP A Part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1
Born2Killl
Kohaku - Wiguna koi farm - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2
Dedigouw
Kohaku - JG koi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3
Dedigouw
Kohaku - Yudhistira koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4
Dedigouw
Showa - Isa - RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5
Herry Dragon
Showa - taniguchi - Jaya koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6
Dony Lesmana
Sanke - Wisma Koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Wiguna
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8
Dony Lesmana
Showa Kayoneise koi - Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9
Dony Lesmana
Showa - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10
Jimmy
Kohaku - Wiguna
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11
Abiserpong
Showa - Kid koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12
LDJ
Kohaku - Wiguna
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Tiny
Sanke - Sakai - Koi Castle
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Mikael Sebastian
Sanke - Ogata - JKC
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
Gunche
Sanke -Sakai - Golden koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
Gunche
Showa-Sakai
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Monggolana
Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24
david pupu
Sanke -Sakai - tomodachi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25
david pupu
kohaku- uedera --Kobakoi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26
9koi
kohaku - sumedang fish farm
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photoawal_: Show







27
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
15cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28
Slamet Kurniawan
sanke-sakai - Golden koi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Kohaku - Okawa- Imperial koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30
9koi
kohaku- 9 koifarm
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31
dony Lesmana
Kohaku - JKC
29cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32
Bayuadhi737
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;449425]*Rekap GROUP A part 2*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

33
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35
Baruna
Kohaku- beppu
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







36
Griffin
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







37
Griffin
sanke-sakai -  koi Castle
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







38
Luki
Showa - Blitar
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







39
Ady
Sanke - Tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







40
Asnanto
Showa - isa
28cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







41
Asnanto
Kohaku - Sakai
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







42
asnanto
sanke - sakai
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







43
Kribo
Sanke - sakai
14 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







44
Prinze
Sanke - sakai - tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







45
Frostbitez
kohaku - marudo - twinkoi
19cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







46
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







47
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







48
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







49
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







50
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
24cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







51
Tiny
Kohaku - momontaro - ludokoi
23cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







52
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







53
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







54
Hendra
Showa isa - samurai
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







55
Zone
Sanke Taniguchi -
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







56
Zone
Showa Taniguchi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







57
Zone
Showa -uedera
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







58
Hasan Hadi
Kohaku sakai
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







59
Kribo
Kohaku Oyama
27cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







60
Anggit
Sanke Sakai - SKC
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







61
Anggit
Kohaku Lokal - Roni BNC
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







62
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







63
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







64
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## luki

> Beuhhhh ngeri pasukannya om luki


tes mental Om Indra......jauh nih peer nya......41 cm..... :Cry:

----------


## david_pupu

[QUOTE=david_pupu;449426]*Rekap GROUP B*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Dedigouw
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Herry Dragon
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Griffin
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
david pupu
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
9KOI
kujaku -9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9.
9KOI
Shiro- 9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Jimmy
Shiro- Okawa - JKC
26cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Wibowo Santoso
Sanke ginrin - Uedara
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Luki
Kohaku DOitsu - Blitar
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
Ady
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14.
bayuadhi747
Shiro-omosako- MKF
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15.
Gunche
Sanke ginrin- Sakai
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19.
Ipaul888
Ginrin Sanke- Uedara - Wilson S koi
14cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20.
Zone
Showa Doitsu- Maruhiro - Star koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21.
Monggala
Ochiba
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku Doitsu- Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23.
Dony lesmana
Shiro Okawa - Jaya koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24.
Dony lesmana
Kohaku Ginrin - Uedara - Kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25.
Dony Lesmana
Ochiba - JKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26.
Frostbitez
kohaku ginrin - momontaro - ludokoi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27.
Frostbitez
Shiro omosako - twinkoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28.
Slamet Kurniawan
showa ginrin - uedera - kobakoi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29.
Tiny
Sanke Ginrin oishi - Ludokoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30.
Movenpick7
Aigoromo- samudra koi - dhanimon koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31.
Fajartho
Hariwake - cianjur koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32.
Frostbitez
Kohaku ginrin -uedera - kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







33.
Zone
Kohaku ginrin -uedera
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34.
Bayuadhi737
Kujaku konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35.
Slamer Kurniawan
Doitsu Golden Karashigoi - konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







36.
Dony Lesmana
Sushui Seriyuu
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







37.
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







38.
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







39.
Anggit
Kohaku Ginrin Ogata - roni BNC
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> gw demen nih ... pasukan jibakutai muncul.... golden boyyyy


Ini varietas baru Om. khusus masuk group D.

----------


## david_pupu

*GROUP C*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Filbert
Chagoi Ginrin - Ogata - JKC
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
dedigouw
Chagoi Ginrin - Kawakami farm - Ludo koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Asagi Ginrin- Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Herry Dragon
Tancho Showa - Taniguchi - Jaya Koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Ady
Tancho sanke ginrin - blitar - HTP
30
cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Griffin
Tancho - Uedera - kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Dedigouw
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
ismail02
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
26 cm
blm ada foto

9.
Dedigouw
Hiutsuri - Shinoda - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Mikael Sebastian
Tancho - Ricky
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
David pupu
Bekko - Narita - Koi Palace
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Slamet Kurniawan
Bekko - Onheil Fish Farm
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Mochi9009
Hiutsuri- Shinoda - Ludo koi
30cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Ady
Ogon- Konishi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Gunche
Tancho sanke - Sakai
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Gunche
Hiutsuri - Sakai
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
adi
Tancho Wiguna
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
Slamet Kurniawan
Tancho Sanke ginrin- uedera - kobakoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Asnanto
Hiutsuri - Shinoda
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Tiny
Ginrin ochiba konishi - seriyuu
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Fajartho
Tancho Showa - Wisma koi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24
Zone
Ginrin Asagi Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Ginrin Seriyuu
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Wiguna bali
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - SKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







33
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

om2 semua mohon dicek ikan masing2 direkap terbaru ini, mohon diinfo apabila ada kesalahan. 

bagi yg ikannya foto dan informasi blm lengkap pada rekap mohon dilengkap.  thankyouuu

----------


## david_pupu

total ikan 136 ekorr  wawww mengalakan tahun lalu yaaaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om2 semua mohon dicek ikan masing2 direkap terbaru ini, mohon diinfo apabila ada kesalahan. 
> 
> bagi yg ikannya foto dan informasi blm lengkap pada rekap mohon dilengkap.  thankyouuu


Dear om david... mantap rekapnyaaa... makasi banget..

koreksi : 

1. shusui masuk kelas c ya om.. thx

----------


## Gunche

Test jam agh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om David,

doitsu golden den karashigoi saya blm masuk ke recap.

----------


## Gunche

Om Don, perpanjangan 10 menit ga dari bid terakhir?

----------


## david_pupu

group b no 35 om Slamet

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Don, perpanjangan 10 menit ga dari bid terakhir?


papiiiiiii.... flush flush....

----------


## ipaul888

> Om ipaul88822 itu jadinya ikan kelas b kurang 1 ya ?? tks


iya om ginrin kurang 1

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama Peserta
Kelas
TOTAL
STATUS



A
B
C



1
9koi
2
2
0
4


2
Abi Serpong
1
2
0
3


3
Ady
3
1
3
7


4
Anggit
2
3
7
12


5
Asnanto
3
0
1
4


6
Baruna
1
0
0
1


7
Bayuadhi
1
2
0
3


8
Born2kill
1
0
0
1


9
David Pupu
2
1
1
4


10
Dedi Gouw
5
1
3
9


11
Dony Lesmana
5
4
3
12


12
Fajarhto
0
1
1
2


13
Filbert
0
0
1
1


14
Frostbites
3
3
0
6


15
Griffin
2
1
1
4


16
Gunche
4
1
2
7


17
Hasan hadi
1
0
0
1


18
Herry Dragon
1
1
1
3


19
Interisti
1
0
0
1


20
Ipaul888
0
4
0
4


21
Ismail02
0
0
1
1


22
Jimmy
1
1
0
2


23
Kid Koi Farm
3
0
0
3


24
Kribo
2
0
0
2


25
LDJ
1
0
0
1


26
Luki
4
1
0
5


27
Mikael sebastian
1
0
1
2


28
Mochi9009
0
0
1
1


29
Monggalana
1
1
2
4


30
Movenpick77
0
1
0
1


31
Prinze
1
0
0
1


32
Slamet Kurniawan
4
2
2
8


33
Tiny
2
1
1
4


34
Tri Wisnu wardhana
1
1
1
3


35
Wibowo Santoso
0
1
0
1


36
Zone
5
2
1
8




64
38
34
136

----------


## ipaul888

may the best keeper win, and may all good fishes show their potentials

----------


## ipaul888

good luck friends

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SELAMAT KEPADA SEMUA ANDA YG MENGIKUTI dan TERPILIH MENJADI PESERTA KC TERBANYAK KONTESTAN IKANNYA di sepanjang sejarah PER KOI an di Dunia... !!

KOIS memang Hebat !!.. 

Untuk pendaftaran , harap disetorkan ke BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY Paling lambat 31 mei 2015 pk 24..

Jika ada yang belum membayar pada tanggal 31 mei 2015 pk 24 maka ikannya akan tidak diikut sertakan dalam KC ini..

Atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya kami mengucapkan terima kasih ..

Nantikan pengumuman KOPI DARAT PENGHOBBY penutupan KC senang2 kedua dan pembukaan KC SENANG2 KETIGA... Dont Miss It .. akan banyak lelang ikan2 berkualitas dari para penghobby papan atas ..

----------


## mochi9009

Done trf a/n Marvin Timothy Chang



Thankyouu :Wave:

----------


## Tiny

> SELAMAT KEPADA SEMUA ANDA YG MENGIKUTI dan TERPILIH MENJADI PESERTA KC TERBANYAK KONTESTAN IKANNYA di sepanjang sejarah PER KOI an di Dunia... !!
> 
> KOIS memang Hebat !!.. 
> 
> Untuk pendaftaran , harap disetorkan ke BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY Paling lambat 31 mei 2015 pk 24..
> 
> Jika ada yang belum membayar pada tanggal 31 mei 2015 pk 24 maka ikannya akan tidak diikut sertakan dalam KC ini..
> 
> Atas perhatian dan kerjasamanya kami mengucapkan terima kasih ..
> ...



Mantapp.... Makan2 gratis buat semua peserta kc senang2 2 dan 3 yah ?
Bagus banget nih buat saling mengenal dan saling sharing...

Soalnya KC ini tujuannya senang2, jangan malah saling curiga. Apabila ada hal yang diragukan, tanya langsung dengan yang bersangkutan. Ada masukan kejadian2 seperti ini :

1. Harga ikan diatas 3 jt dan dealer bilang ke x "bilang aja 3 jt"
2. Peserta x membeli ikan seharga 3 jt tapi penjualnya bilang ke orang lain ikan x harganya diatas 3 jt
3. Ikan dibuka harga tinggi kepada umum, ternyata x beli di harga 3 jt

apakah x orang yang nekad dan tidak takut akan peraturan no 8 ? Ataukah x orang yang mengerti sistem dagang di dunia koi dan mampu mendapatkan ikan yang diinginkan sesuai budget dengan strategi dan koalisi yang tepat ?

Topik ini sangat menarik dan saya yakin akan mencerahkan para penghobi. Sudah banyak penghobi yang menikmati hasil dari strategi pembelian yang tepat. Salah satunya saya, yaitu titip beli sama penghobi yang jago nawar dan melakukan group buy. 

Jadi jangan lewatkan seminar pada saat gathering nanti yang akan dipandu oleh master Dony Lesmana

"Bagaimana mendapatkan kualitas ikan yang maksimal dari budget yang terbatas"

----------


## LDJ

Filsuf sejati...salam hormatt

----------


## fajarhto

Cocok!

----------


## dedigouw

> Mantapp.... Makan2 gratis buat semua peserta kc senang2 2 dan 3 yah ?
> Bagus banget nih buat saling mengenal dan saling sharing...
> 
> Soalnya KC ini tujuannya senang2, jangan malah saling curiga. Apabila ada hal yang diragukan, tanya langsung dengan yang bersangkutan. Ada masukan kejadian2 seperti ini :
> 
> 1. Harga ikan diatas 3 jt dan dealer bilang ke x "bilang aja 3 jt"
> 2. Peserta x membeli ikan seharga 3 jt tapi penjualnya bilang ke orang lain ikan x harganya diatas 3 jt
> 3. Ikan dibuka harga tinggi kepada umum, ternyata x beli di harga 3 jt
> 
> ...


Siappp hadirrr!
 ::

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Tarzan x, giman om Tiny.. hehehe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> No
> Nama Peserta
> Kelas
> TOTAL
> STATUS
> 
> 
> 
> A
> ...


Om Anggit, Om Dony 12 ekor... 
Seremmm..

----------


## frostbitez

> Mantapp.... Makan2 gratis buat semua peserta kc senang2 2 dan 3 yah ?
> Bagus banget nih buat saling mengenal dan saling sharing...
> 
> Soalnya KC ini tujuannya senang2, jangan malah saling curiga. Apabila ada hal yang diragukan, tanya langsung dengan yang bersangkutan. Ada masukan kejadian2 seperti ini :
> 
> 1. Harga ikan diatas 3 jt dan dealer bilang ke x "bilang aja 3 jt"
> 2. Peserta x membeli ikan seharga 3 jt tapi penjualnya bilang ke orang lain ikan x harganya diatas 3 jt
> 3. Ikan dibuka harga tinggi kepada umum, ternyata x beli di harga 3 jt
> 
> ...


jadi si x kalo ketangkep lagi xxx trus gimana om
si y sama z apakah ikutan di proses?
hahhaha

----------


## Movenpick7

> Mantapp.... Makan2 gratis buat semua peserta kc senang2 2 dan 3 yah ?
> Bagus banget nih buat saling mengenal dan saling sharing...
> 
> Soalnya KC ini tujuannya senang2, jangan malah saling curiga. Apabila ada hal yang diragukan, tanya langsung dengan yang bersangkutan. Ada masukan kejadian2 seperti ini :
> 
> 1. Harga ikan diatas 3 jt dan dealer bilang ke x "bilang aja 3 jt"
> 2. Peserta x membeli ikan seharga 3 jt tapi penjualnya bilang ke orang lain ikan x harganya diatas 3 jt
> 3. Ikan dibuka harga tinggi kepada umum, ternyata x beli di harga 3 jt
> 
> ...


saya baru 1x ikut kc senang" dan bener" mau ikut kc ini, kendalanya ya itu nyari tosai dgn harga 3 jt yg bagus ga mudah...
seperti kata om tiny kc ini tujuannya kan senang", jd jgn sampe ada kejadian kyk gitu harusnya  :: 

skrg mari keeping ikan supaya tembus 50 cm pada saat kois festival ke 10  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

wah, akan ada seminar dengan pembicara Om DL ?
Ikoooddddd.....

----------


## fajarhto

> wah, akan ada seminar dengan pembicara Om DL ?
> Ikoooddddd.....


Mau...mau...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

beberapa topic yang bias menjadi bahan seminar mungkin sbb :

1. Bagaimana cara memilih tosai sesuai peruntukan, misal : GO, KC, Show, atau Keeping jangka panjang.
2. Kiat2 menawar dan nego tosai.
3. Public relation management, sebelum penjurian KC.
4. Teknik-teknik intimidasi kepada saingan terberat KC.
5. Perhitungan Return on Investment yang jitu dalam memilih tosai untuk KC.
6. Terakhir dan tidak kalah penting adalah Damage Control Management atau Anger Management, apabila ternyata gagal meraih GC dalam KC atau GO.

----------


## kribo

Tenang oom don, bakal bagus kalau kasih pakan yg baik

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> beberapa topic yang bias menjadi bahan seminar mungkin sbb :
> 
> 1. Bagaimana cara memilih tosai sesuai peruntukan, misal : GO, KC, Show, atau Keeping jangka panjang.
> 2. Kiat2 menawar dan nego tosai.
> 3. Public relation management, sebelum penjurian KC.
> 4. Teknik-teknik intimidasi kepada saingan terberat KC.
> 5. Perhitungan Return on Investment yang jitu dalam memilih tosai untuk KC.
> 6. Terakhir dan tidak kalah penting adalah Damage Control Management atau Anger Management, apabila ternyata gagal meraih GC dalam KC atau GO.


Wah om slamet cocok buat jd pembicara topik yg ke 6 ... deal om... tks

----------


## kribo

Mantappp nich topic nya.....
Ikut.....

----------


## majin91

> Wah om slamet cocok buat jd pembicara topik yg ke 6 ... deal om... tks


jgn lupa  om DOles ttp jadi MC nya....hahahha  :Peace:

----------


## Gunche

Ikuuuuuttttt

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap Final  GROUP A Part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1
Born2Killl
Kohaku - Wiguna koi farm - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2
Dedigouw
Kohaku - JG koi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3
Dedigouw
Kohaku - Yudhistira koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4
Dedigouw
Showa - Isa - RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5
Herry Dragon
Showa - taniguchi - Jaya koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6
Dony Lesmana
Sanke - Wisma Koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Wiguna
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8
Dony Lesmana
Showa Kayoneise koi - Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9
Dony Lesmana
Showa - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10
Jimmy
Kohaku - Wiguna
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11
Abiserpong
Showa - Kid koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12
LDJ
Kohaku - Wiguna
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Tiny
Sanke - Sakai - Koi Castle
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Mikael Sebastian
Sanke - Ogata - JKC
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
Gunche
Sanke -Sakai - Golden koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
Gunche
Showa-Sakai
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Monggolana
Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24
david pupu
Sanke -Sakai - tomodachi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25
david pupu
kohaku- uedera --Kobakoi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26
9koi
kohaku - sumedang fish farm
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photoawal_: Show







27
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
15cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28
Slamet Kurniawan
sanke-sakai - Golden koi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Kohaku - Okawa- Imperial koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30
9koi
kohaku- 9 koifarm
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31
dony Lesmana
Kohaku - JKC
29cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32
Bayuadhi737
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap Final GROUP A part 2*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

33
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35
Baruna
Kohaku- beppu
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







36
Griffin
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







37
Griffin
sanke-sakai -  koi Castle
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







38
Luki
Showa - Blitar
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







39
Ady
Sanke - Tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







40
Asnanto
Showa - isa
28cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







41
Asnanto
Kohaku - Sakai
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







42
asnanto
sanke - sakai
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







43
Kribo
Sanke - sakai
14 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







44
Prinze
Sanke - sakai - tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







45
Frostbitez
kohaku - marudo - twinkoi
19cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







46
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







47
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







48
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







49
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







50
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
24cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







51
Tiny
Kohaku - momontaro - ludokoi
23cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







52
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







53
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







54
Hendra
Showa isa - samurai
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







55
Zone
Sanke Taniguchi -
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







56
Zone
Showa Taniguchi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







57
Zone
Showa -uedera
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







58
Hasan Hadi
Kohaku sakai
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







59
Kribo
Kohaku Oyama
27cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







60
Anggit
Sanke Sakai - SKC
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







61
Anggit
Kohaku Lokal - Roni BNC
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







62
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







63
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







64
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap Final GROUP B*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Dedigouw
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Herry Dragon
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Griffin
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
david pupu
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
9KOI
kujaku -9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9.
9KOI
Shiro- 9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Jimmy
Shiro- Okawa - JKC
26cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Wibowo Santoso
Sanke ginrin - Uedara
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Luki
Kohaku DOitsu - Blitar
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
Ady
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14.
bayuadhi747
Shiro-omosako- MKF
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15.
Gunche
Sanke ginrin- Sakai
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19.
Ipaul888
Ginrin Sanke- Uedara - Wilson S koi
14cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20.
Zone
Showa Doitsu- Maruhiro - Star koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21.
Monggala
Ochiba
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku Doitsu- Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23.
Dony lesmana
Shiro Okawa - Jaya koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24.
Dony lesmana
Kohaku Ginrin - Uedara - Kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25.
Dony Lesmana
Ochiba - JKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26.
Frostbitez
kohaku ginrin - momontaro - ludokoi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27.
Frostbitez
Shiro omosako - twinkoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28.
Slamet Kurniawan
showa ginrin - uedera - kobakoi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29.
Tiny
Sanke Ginrin oishi - Ludokoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30.
Movenpick7
Aigoromo- samudra koi - dhanimon koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31.
Fajartho
Hariwake - cianjur koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32.
Frostbitez
Kohaku ginrin -uedera - kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







33.
Zone
Kohaku ginrin -uedera
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34.
Bayuadhi737
Kujaku konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35.
Slamet Kurniawan
Doitsu Golden Karashigoi - konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







36
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







37
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







38
Anggit
Kohaku Ginrin Ogata - roni BNC
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap final GROUP C*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Filbert
Chagoi Ginrin - Ogata - JKC
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
dedigouw
Chagoi Ginrin - Kawakami farm - Ludo koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Asagi Ginrin- Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Herry Dragon
Tancho Showa - Taniguchi - Jaya Koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Ady
Tancho sanke ginrin - blitar - HTP
30
cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Griffin
Tancho - Uedera - kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Dedigouw
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
ismail02
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
26 cm
blm ada foto

9.
Dedigouw
Hiutsuri - Shinoda - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Mikael Sebastian
Tancho - Ricky
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
David pupu
Bekko - Narita - Koi Palace
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Slamet Kurniawan
Bekko - Onheil Fish Farm
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Mochi9009
Hiutsuri- Shinoda - Ludo koi
30cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Ady
Ogon- Konishi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Gunche
Tancho sanke - Sakai
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Gunche
Hiutsuri - Sakai
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
adi
Tancho Wiguna
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
Slamet Kurniawan
Tancho Sanke ginrin- uedera - kobakoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Asnanto
Hiutsuri - Shinoda
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Tiny
Ginrin ochiba konishi - seriyuu
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Fajartho
Tancho Showa - Wisma koi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24
Zone
Ginrin Asagi Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Ginrin Seriyuu
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Wiguna bali
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - SKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







33
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34.
Dony Lesmana
Sushui Seriyuu
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

yg data dan fotonya blm lengkap tlg diinfo om thanks

----------


## mochi9009

> Mantapp.... Makan2 gratis buat semua peserta kc senang2 2 dan 3 yah ?
> Bagus banget nih buat saling mengenal dan saling sharing...
> 
> Soalnya KC ini tujuannya senang2, jangan malah saling curiga. Apabila ada hal yang diragukan, tanya langsung dengan yang bersangkutan. Ada masukan kejadian2 seperti ini :
> 
> 1. Harga ikan diatas 3 jt dan dealer bilang ke x "bilang aja 3 jt"
> 2. Peserta x membeli ikan seharga 3 jt tapi penjualnya bilang ke orang lain ikan x harganya diatas 3 jt
> 3. Ikan dibuka harga tinggi kepada umum, ternyata x beli di harga 3 jt
> 
> ...


HADIR!,Sekalian daptar dan transfer biaya seminarnya kemana ini???

----------


## GRiffiN

> Mantapp.... Makan2 gratis buat semua peserta kc senang2 2 dan 3 yah ?
> Bagus banget nih buat saling mengenal dan saling sharing...
> 
> Soalnya KC ini tujuannya senang2, jangan malah saling curiga. Apabila ada hal yang diragukan, tanya langsung dengan yang bersangkutan. Ada masukan kejadian2 seperti ini :
> 
> 1. Harga ikan diatas 3 jt dan dealer bilang ke x "bilang aja 3 jt"
> 2. Peserta x membeli ikan seharga 3 jt tapi penjualnya bilang ke orang lain ikan x harganya diatas 3 jt
> 3. Ikan dibuka harga tinggi kepada umum, ternyata x beli di harga 3 jt
> 
> ...


Kopi 3 cangkir bro hahahaha

----------


## ipaul888

> Mantapp.... Makan2 gratis buat semua peserta kc senang2 2 dan 3 yah ?
> Bagus banget nih buat saling mengenal dan saling sharing...
> 
> Soalnya KC ini tujuannya senang2, jangan malah saling curiga. Apabila ada hal yang diragukan, tanya langsung dengan yang bersangkutan. Ada masukan kejadian2 seperti ini :
> 
> 1. Harga ikan diatas 3 jt dan dealer bilang ke x "bilang aja 3 jt"
> 2. Peserta x membeli ikan seharga 3 jt tapi penjualnya bilang ke orang lain ikan x harganya diatas 3 jt
> 3. Ikan dibuka harga tinggi kepada umum, ternyata x beli di harga 3 jt
> 
> ...


menarik nih om, seminarnya dapat sertifikat nga om tiny?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

UNDANGAN KEPADA SEMUA PESERTA KC SENANG2 KEDUA dan PESERTA KC SENANG2 KETIGA

TEMU AKBAR KHUSUS KOI KEEPER PESERTA KEEPING CONTEST PALING BANYAK PESERTANYA DI DUNIA dan PALING BESAR HADIAHNYA ( dibandingkan harga beli ikannya ) 

When ??       SUNDAY 31 Mei 2015 pk 14-18

Where ??      CAMDEN HOUSE KEBUN JERUK JAKARTA
https://www.google.co.id/maps/place/...c1cb1d7ad410d0


Acara nya 

1.  Penutupan dan evaluasi KC senang2 kedua

2.  MECHANICAL FILTRATION SEMINAR ... Compare : Sieve , RDF , ADF , Dakron dsbnya ..
     Ada contoh barangnya nihhh.. mari kita bedah disini  by Professor Gunche , Frostbites, Pupu, dan ada 1 tamu kejutan 
     dari luar negeri )

3.  Pedoman penilaian ikan di show  by Certified Judge .. ( Wiwie santoso ) in confirmation 

4.  Finishing Ikan by Dony Lesmana

5.  Pengobatan ikan dengan PK  by Tiny 

6.  Teori Ozon dalam kolam by Frostbites

7.  Menerima kekalahan dalam KC by Slamet Kurniawan

8.  Memilih Tosai dengan Future baik By Luki 

9.  Penjurian Kc Karashi makasar By Nishikigoi Lover Grup

10. Feeding regime champion by Surprise nihh ( tamunya keren lohhh )

and many more 

Set your date 

Free Tea & Coffe break and Snack 

And the last 

AUCTION 15 FISH start 1 jt close 3 jt buat penambahan Peserta yang blm punya atau mau menambah peluru di KC senang2 ketiga .. jadi biar genap 150 peserta

And here is the place 

very nice CAMDEN HOUSE

GARDENNYA





TEMPAT DISKUSI KITA NIHH ... FULL AC







SNACK KOPI and JUICE





So ?? MARK YOUR DATE ... SUNDAY 31 mei 2015 , CAMDEN HOUSE .. 2pm-6pm... FASTEN YOUR SEATBELT.. Because this meeting is CHANGE YOUR LIFE !!.. See You Guys

Registration 

1. Dony Lesmana
2. Slamet Kurniawan 
3. Hanjaya Salim
4. Tiny
5. Bayuadhi
6. Prof gunche Maluten
7. ........

----------


## hxsutanto

Saya rencana dtg yah Om Don

----------


## ismail02

Ikutan ah.. biar bertambah ilmu perkoiannya.  :Bump2:

----------


## mochi9009

Daptaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## GRiffiN

Uda trans buat 4 ekor yah:

NOMOR REFERENSI 	
:
	295A3523-ACBB-7E99-CA02-C64880A4AF54
TUJUAN TRANSFER 	
:
	5000420061
NAMA 	
:
	ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY
JUMLAH 	
:

Rp. 	2.000.000,00
BERITA 	
:
	KC Senang2 Part 3

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Registration 

1. Dony Lesmana
2. Slamet Kurniawan 
3. Hanjaya Salim
4. Tiny
5. Bayuadhi
6. Prof gunche Maluten
7. hxsutanto
8.ismail02
9.mochi9009

----------


## Movenpick7

Pas ultah anak saya lagi  :: 
titip absen aja sama om majin  ::

----------


## ipaul888

hadir om seru nih

----------


## frostbitez

Tuan rumah gak ditulis?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#390
Dony Lesmana  Dony Lesmana is online now
Grand Champion
KOI's ID:

Join Date
Mar 2010
Posts
4,947
Rep Power
105
Registration 

1. Dony Lesmana
2. Slamet Kurniawan 
3. Hanjaya Salim
4. Tiny
5. Bayuadhi
6. Prof gunche Maluten
7. hxsutanto
8.ismail02
9.mochi9009
10. Ipaul88822
11. David imperial
12. Daniel imperial

----------


## bbongso

daftar donk...sekalian mau cari utk ikutan KC ahhh....

----------


## david_pupu

Ikuttttt daftarrrr

----------


## fajarhto

Ikut daftar om dony ...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Registration 

1. Dony Lesmana
2. Slamet Kurniawan 
3. Hanjaya Salim
4. Tiny
5. Bayuadhi
6. Prof gunche Maluten
7. hxsutanto
8.ismail02
9.mochi9009
10. Ipaul88822
11. David imperial
12. Daniel imperial
13. Bbongso
14. David pupu
15. Faharhto

----------


## frostbitez

psywar ah
kebetulan diangkat karantina karena luka di pangkal ekor, gara2 dihajar terus2an ama 5 sumatra rese



9 hari dikolam 18cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> psywar ah
> kebetulan diangkat karantina karena luka di pangkal ekor, gara2 dihajar terus2an ama 5 sumatra rese
> 
> 
> 
> 9 hari dikolam 18cm


Yg dropsy di upload jg donk om...

----------


## frostbitez

> Yg dropsy di upload jg donk om...


ni om don udah mau baek...di rawat murid lu dr kosambi

----------


## mochi9009

> psywar ah
> kebetulan diangkat karantina karena luka di pangkal ekor, gara2 dihajar terus2an ama 5 sumatra rese
> 
> 
> 
> 9 hari dikolam 18cm


luar biasa... Saya jadi semakin yakin dengan narasumber  keeping master bapak Han :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## ipaul888

> daftar donk...sekalian mau cari utk ikutan KC ahhh....


 om budi kapan nih bisa pv ke kolam om?

----------


## ipaul888

shironya sangar ya

----------


## bbongso

> om budi kapan nih bisa pv ke kolam om?


Wahhh kolam saya mahhh kolam biasa doank.  malu ahhh PV ke kolam saya. Ini aja minta bantuan om dony utk ngatasin air sumber yg TDS 400. 

Masih belajar. Makanya mau dtg utk denger2 dari para master....

----------


## david_pupu

RO sunter bayarin ajaa om budi hehehehe

----------


## bbongso

Hahaha....yg di sunter pny mahal. Om Dony ganti yg 9 ton yahhh mantap...

----------


## b0rn2killll

> Wahhh kolam saya mahhh kolam biasa doank.  malu ahhh PV ke kolam saya. Ini aja minta bantuan om dony utk ngatasin air sumber yg TDS 400. 
> 
> Masih belajar. Makanya mau dtg utk denger2 dari para master....


Sama seperti sumber air saya tasnya 400 untung setelah seminggu turun ke 120an di kolam

----------


## ipaul888

> Sama seperti sumber air saya tasnya 400 untung setelah seminggu turun ke 120an di kolam


bisa turun gitu d kasi apa om born?

----------


## frostbitez

> Sama seperti sumber air saya tasnya 400 untung setelah seminggu turun ke 120an di kolam


Nah ini g jg mau nyatet ilmunya om..dishare dung

----------


## bbongso

Menyimallk

----------


## Gunche

iya nih bisa ke 120ppm bijimane ceritane tuh Om?
Share donk Om.....
ai juga senasib nih 400ppm...
jangan bilang pakai PAM ya Om...  :Horn:

----------


## ipaul888

apakah RO?

----------


## b0rn2killll

> iya nih bisa ke 120ppm bijimane ceritane tuh Om?
> Share donk Om.....
> ai juga senasib nih 400ppm...
> jangan bilang pakai PAM ya Om...


Hahahaha nggak ada air pam di rumah saya, yang ada sumur bor . Ini saya foto tds air lgs dr air sumber dan kolam 
Tentang Kenapa bisa turun,saya jg bingung ga tau kenapa, kalau di lihat dari media filter kolam saya biasa biasa aja, ada 4chamber 1bakki shower, chamber berisi cb dan bakti shower berisi lava rock. Dan Informasi buat sumber air saya  sumur bor karena kandungan kapur dan mangan tinggi di daerah tempat tinggal saya saya kasih filter pasir manganese dan filter berisi resin softener sebelum di distribusi kan ke dalam rumah.

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

saya juga ikutan menyimak dan mencatat karena TDS sumber sekitar 375 an....

----------


## filbert

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
25/05 13:53:11
Ke 5000420061
ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY
Rp. 500,000.00
kc senang2 filbert
Ref 025135311657

----------


## ipaul888

> Hahahaha nggak ada air pam di rumah saya, yang ada sumur bor . Ini saya foto tds air lgs dr air sumber dan kolam 
> Tentang Kenapa bisa turun,saya jg bingung ga tau kenapa, kalau di lihat dari media filter kolam saya biasa biasa aja, ada 4chamber 1bakki shower, chamber berisi cb dan bakti shower berisi lava rock. Dan Informasi buat sumber air saya  sumur bor karena kandungan kapur dan mangan tinggi di daerah tempat tinggal saya saya kasih filter pasir manganese dan filter berisi resin softener sebelum di distribusi kan ke dalam rumah.


sangat menarik dan peasaran ingin belajar lbh jauh.. karena tds air sumber saya sama om 300an pam, dan kolam 400an..

----------


## Tiny

> Hahahaha nggak ada air pam di rumah saya, yang ada sumur bor . Ini saya foto tds air lgs dr air sumber dan kolam 
> Tentang Kenapa bisa turun,saya jg bingung ga tau kenapa, kalau di lihat dari media filter kolam saya biasa biasa aja, ada 4chamber 1bakki shower, chamber berisi cb dan bakti shower berisi lava rock. Dan Informasi buat sumber air saya  sumur bor karena kandungan kapur dan mangan tinggi di daerah tempat tinggal saya saya kasih filter pasir manganese dan filter berisi resin softener sebelum di distribusi kan ke dalam rumah.


Om, 436 ppm itu langsung dari sumur atau setelah melewati filter softener ?  Ada di softener itu ada demin ?
kalau 436 itu tds air yang masuk ke kolam dan di kolam 140, ada kemungkinan bukan 140 tapi 1400 (ada x10 ga om di layar ?)...

----------


## tjokferry

> Registration 
> 
> 1. Dony Lesmana
> 2. Slamet Kurniawan 
> 3. Hanjaya Salim
> 4. Tiny
> 5. Bayuadhi
> 6. Prof gunche Maluten
> 7. hxsutanto
> ...



saya boleh daftar gak om?  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_Registration_ 

_1. Dony Lesmana_
_2. Slamet Kurniawan_ 
_3. Hanjaya Salim_
_4. Tiny_
_5. Bayuadhi_
_6. Prof gunche Maluten_
_7. hxsutanto_
_8.ismail02_
_9.mochi9009_
_10. Ipaul88822_
_11. David imperial_
_12. Daniel imperial_
_13. Bbongso_
_14. David pupu_
_15. Faharhto
16. Tjokferry

Lanjuttttt ..._

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama Peserta
Kelas
TOTAL
STATUS



A
B
C



1
9koi
2
2
0
4


2
Abi Serpong
1
2
0
3
PAID

3
Ady
3
1
3
7


4
Anggit
2
3
7
12


5
Asnanto
3
0
1
4


6
Baruna
1
0
0
1


7
Bayuadhi
1
2
0
3


8
Born2kill
1
0
0
1


9
David Pupu
2
1
1
4


10
Dedi Gouw
5
1
3
9


11
Dony Lesmana
5
4
3
12
PAID

12
Fajarhto
0
1
1
2


13
Filbert
0
0
1
1
PAID

14
Frostbites
3
3
0
6


15
Griffin
2
1
1
4
PAID

16
Gunche
4
1
2
7


17
Hasan hadi
1
0
0
1


18
Herry Dragon
1
1
1
3


19
Interisti
1
0
0
1


20
Ipaul888
0
4
0
4


21
Ismail02
0
0
1
1


22
Jimmy
1
1
0
2
PAID

23
Kid Koi Farm
3
0
0
3


24
Kribo
2
0
0
2


25
LDJ
1
0
0
1


26
Luki
4
1
0
5


27
Mikael sebastian
1
0
1
2


28
Mochi9009
0
0
1
1
PAID

29
Monggalana
1
1
2
4


30
Movenpick77
0
1
0
1


31
Prinze
1
0
0
1


32
Slamet Kurniawan
4
2
2
8


33
Tiny
2
1
1
4


34
Tri Wisnu wardhana
1
1
1
3
PAID

35
Wibowo Santoso
0
1
0
1


36
Zone
5
2
1
8
PAID



64
38
34
136




Buat yang belum bayar biaya pendaftaran .. harap transf ke rek BCA ac 5000420061 an adeleida ferny .. Tks

----------


## ismail02

> No
> Nama Peserta
> Kelas
> TOTAL
> STATUS
> 
> 
> 
> A
> ...


Masih bisa nambah pasukan g om ...

----------


## Anggit

lunas ya om ... thanks
Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :

Tanggal
 : 
26/05/2015


Jam
 : 
15:35:40


Jenis Transaksi
 : 
TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA


Rekening Tujuan
 : 
5000420061


Nominal
 : 
Rp.6.000.000,00


Berita
 : 
KC SENANG2 3




ANGGIT 12 EKR


Jenis Transfer
 : 
SEKARANG


No. Referensi
 : 
805A7C1A-5011-BE1C-5251-CC0C4D7F44F4


Status
 : 
BERHASIL

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Masih bisa nambah pasukan g om ...


Sedang dipertimbangkan om... hari kamis akan ada beritanya.. makasi om




> lunas ya om ... thanks
> Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
> Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :
> 
> Tanggal
>  : 
> 26/05/2015
> 
> 
> ...


siap chief... thx so much

----------


## Dony Lesmana

UNDANGAN KEPADA SEMUA PESERTA KC SENANG2 KEDUA dan PESERTA KC SENANG2 KETIGA

TEMU AKBAR KHUSUS KOI KEEPER PESERTA KEEPING CONTEST PALING BANYAK PESERTANYA DI DUNIA dan PALING BESAR HADIAHNYA ( dibandingkan harga beli ikannya ) 

When ?? SUNDAY 31 Mei 2015 pk 14-18

Where ?? CAMDEN HOUSE KEBUN JERUK JAKARTA
https://www.google.co.id/maps/place/...c1cb1d7ad410d0


Acara nya 

1. Penutupan dan evaluasi KC senang2 kedua

2. MECHANICAL FILTRATION SEMINAR ... Compare : Sieve , RDF , ADF , Dakron dsbnya ..
Ada contoh barangnya nihhh.. mari kita bedah disini by Professor Gunche , Frostbites, Pupu, dan ada 1 tamu kejutan 
dari luar negeri )

3. Pedoman penilaian ikan di show by Certified Judge .. ( Wiwie santoso ) in confirmation 

4. Finishing Ikan by Dony Lesmana

5. Pengobatan ikan dengan PK by Tiny 

6. Teori Ozon dalam kolam by Frostbites

7. Menerima kekalahan dalam KC by Slamet Kurniawan

8. Memilih Tosai dengan Future baik By Luki 

9. Penjurian Kc Karashi makasar By Nishikigoi Lover Grup

10. Feeding regime champion by Surprise nihh ( tamunya keren lohhh )

and many more 

Set your date 

Free Tea & Coffe break and Snack 

And the last 

AUCTION 15 FISH start 1 jt close 3 jt buat penambahan Peserta yang blm punya atau mau menambah peluru di KC senang2 ketiga .. jadi biar genap 150 peserta

See you All

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_Registration_ 

_1. Dony Lesmana_
_2. Slamet Kurniawan_ 
_3. Hanjaya Salim_
_4. Tiny_
_5. Bayuadhi_
_6. Prof gunche Maluten_
_7. hxsutanto_
_8.ismail02_
_9.mochi9009_
_10. Ipaul88822_
_11. David imperial_
_12. Daniel imperial_
_13. Bbongso_
_14. David pupu_
_15. Faharhto
16. Tjokferry

Lanjuttttt ..._




*Reply Reply With Quote   
*

----------


## majin91

Kokoh dony yg gk ikutan kc bsa nimbrung gk?wkwkwk

----------


## Elecson

Saya ikut.
Point No 7.bisa di jelaskan? Saya kurang ngerti tentang apa.

----------


## dedigouw

_Registration_ 

_1. Dony Lesmana_
_2. Slamet Kurniawan_ 
_3. Hanjaya Salim_
_4. Tiny_
_5. Bayuadhi_
_6. Prof gunche Maluten_
_7. hxsutanto_
_8.ismail02_
_9.mochi9009_
_10. Ipaul88822_
_11. David imperial_
_12. Daniel imperial_
_13. Bbongso_
_14. David pupu_
_15. Faharhto
16. Tjokferry
17. Dedi Gouw

Lanjuttttt ..._

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kokoh dony yg gk ikutan kc bsa nimbrung gk?wkwkwk


Kita butuh sexy dancer... dtg donk om majin

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Registration 

1. Dony Lesmana
2. Slamet Kurniawan 
3. Hanjaya Salim
4. Tiny
5. Bayuadhi
6. Prof gunche Maluten
7. hxsutanto
8.ismail02
9.mochi9009
10. Ipaul88822
11. David imperial
12. Daniel imperial
13. Bbongso
14. David pupu
15. Faharhto
16. Tjokferry
17. Dedi Gouw
18. Elecson
Lanjuttttt ...

----------


## Ady

> titipan upload om Jimmy
> ogon / konishi / seiryuu / 29cm / 3jt (KC)


om david, sorry baru info utk ogon konishi atas nama om jimmy

----------


## asnanto

> Registration 
> 
> 1. Dony Lesmana
> 2. Slamet Kurniawan 
> 3. Hanjaya Salim
> 4. Tiny
> 5. Bayuadhi
> 6. Prof gunche Maluten
> 7. hxsutanto
> ...


19. Asnanto

----------


## Dony Lesmana

_Registration_ 

_1. Dony Lesmana_
_2. Slamet Kurniawan_ 
_3. Hanjaya Salim_
_4. Tiny_
_5. Bayuadhi_
_6. Prof gunche Maluten_
_7. hxsutanto_
_8.ismail02_
_9.mochi9009_
_10. Ipaul88822_
_11. David imperial_
_12. Daniel imperial_
_13. Bbongso_
_14. David pupu_
_15. Faharhto_
_16. Tjokferry_
_17. Dedi Gouw_
_18. Elecson
_19. Asnanto

_Lanjuttttt ..._

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama Peserta
Kelas
TOTAL
STATUS



A
B
C



1
9koi
2
2
0
4


2
Abi Serpong
1
2
0
3
PAID

3
Ady
3
1
3
7


4
Anggit
2
3
7
12
PAID

5
Asnanto
3
0
1
4


6
Baruna
1
0
0
1


7
Bayuadhi
1
2
0
3


8
Born2kill
1
0
0
1


9
David Pupu
2
1
1
4


10
Dedi Gouw
5
1
3
9


11
Dony Lesmana
5
4
3
12
PAID

12
Fajarhto
0
1
1
2


13
Filbert
0
0
1
1
PAID

14
Frostbites
3
3
0
6


15
Griffin
2
1
1
4
PAID

16
Gunche
4
1
2
7


17
Hasan hadi
1
0
0
1


18
Herry Dragon
1
1
1
3


19
Interisti
1
0
0
1


20
Ipaul888
0
4
0
4


21
Ismail02
0
0
1
1


22
Jimmy
1
1
0
2
PAID

23
Kid Koi Farm
3
0
0
3


24
Kribo
2
0
0
2


25
LDJ
1
0
0
1


26
Luki
4
1
0
5


27
Mikael sebastian
1
0
1
2


28
Mochi9009
0
0
1
1
PAID

29
Monggalana
1
1
2
4


30
Movenpick77
0
1
0
1


31
Prinze
1
0
0
1


32
Slamet Kurniawan
4
2
2
8


33
Tiny
2
1
1
4


34
Tri Wisnu wardhana
1
1
1
3
PAID

35
Wibowo Santoso
0
1
0
1


36
Zone
5
2
1
8
PAID



64
38
34
136

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Buat biaya pendaftaran KC senang2 ketiga 

harap ditransf ke BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY 

PALING LAMBAT 31 mei 2015 pk 24

Thx

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Uang Pendaftran utk 1 Class A dan 2 Class B
m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
27/05 16:26:54
Ke 5000420061
ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY
Rp. 1,500,000.00
KC Senang 3
Ref 027162654518

tengkyu....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan Lelang di acara TEMU AKBAR KOIS KC SENANG2 KETIGA 

Semua dibawah 30 cm ... Lelang start 1 jt .. Close di 3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan Lelang di acara TEMU AKBAR KOIS KC SENANG2KETIGA 

Semua dibawah 30 cm ... Lelang start 1 jt .. Close di 3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KABAR GEMBIRA UNTUK KITA SEMUA

1. Ada Hadiah dan kategori juara baru yaitu :

   BEST LOKAL ABC

   ROOKIE OF KC FUN 3

Oleh karena itu kami panitia memutuskan :

1. Dibuka pendaftaran penambahan ikan KC senang2 ketiga , dengan syarat tetep max 30 cm pada saat pendaftaran harga max 3 jt ... TAPIKARENA ITU INJURY TIME REGISTRATION maka uang PENDAFTARAN akan dinaikan jadi Rp 750.000 per ekor ikan .

2. Kelebihan Rp 250.000 per ikan dari INJURY TIME REGISTRATION 100 % untuk HADIAH dan PIALA BEST LOKAL ABC dan ROOKIE of KC FUN3

3. Yang termasuk ROOKIE adalah Orang yang sama sekali belum pernah mengikuti KC SENANG2 baik yang pertama maupun kedua. KC diluar KC senang2 tidah dhitung dalam penilaian ROOKIE of KC FUN3

4. INJURY TIME REGISTRATION adalah termasduk dari 15 ekor yang akan di lelang di acara CAMDEN HOUSE 31 Mei

5. INJURY TIME REGISTRATION hanya dapat diterima jika ang pendaftaran diterima maksimal 31 mei pk 24.

Lets HUNT... 

Terima kasih

Dony Lesmana

----------


## asnanto

Om don, mau nanya apakah penambahan ikan baru hanya terbatas pada ikan yg akan dilelang ? Atau boleh ikan dari luar...thx om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om don, mau nanya apakah penambahan ikan baru hanya terbatas pada ikan yg akan dilelang ? Atau boleh ikan dari luar...thx om


Boleh ikan dr luar om..

----------


## dedigouw

> KABAR GEMBIRA UNTUK KITA SEMUA
> 
> 1. Ada Hadiah dan kategori juara baru yaitu :
> 
>    BEST LOKAL ABC
> 
>    ROOKIE OF KC FUN 3
> 
> Oleh karena itu kami panitia memutuskan :
> ...


Makinnnn mantapppp saja ini KC
Om Dony gitu lhoo...
One of the best national EO
 :Clap2:   :Clap2:

----------


## Movenpick7

> KABAR GEMBIRA UNTUK KITA SEMUA
> 
> 1. Ada Hadiah dan kategori juara baru yaitu :
> 
>    BEST LOKAL ABC
> 
>    ROOKIE OF KC FUN 3
> 
> Oleh karena itu kami panitia memutuskan :
> ...


wah mantap om DL, tambah semangat  :: 

ini bukti pembayaran saya om DL

----------


## ipaul888

kl ikan dari luar bayar berapa om?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> kl ikan dari luar bayar berapa om?


sama om.. pendaftaran inury time 750 rb.. tkd

----------


## fajarhto

Nah ini baru inovasi... Lanjutkan..ayo yang support breeder lokal silahkan daftarkan ikan2nya dan keluarkan ikan2 terbaiknya karena hadiahnya luar biasa banyak. #matremodeon

----------


## ipaul888

bisa support nih para breeder lokal agar bikin thread memperkenalkan anakan anakan koi lokal berkualitas

----------


## Gunche

Hidup Rookie... Mantap Om DL....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Selain daripada lelang uat penambahan peluru KC senang2 ketiga .. maka akan dilelang juga ikan ikan CANTIK sperti dibawah ini :

KUJAKU 55 cm .. Juara 2 9th kois Festival... START dari 2 jt 



Kohaku Sakai .. juara juga di show cm blm dapat detailnya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SHIRO OMOSAKO FEMALE 57 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No
Nama Peserta
Kelas
TOTAL
STATUS



A
B
C



1
9koi
2
2
0
4


2
Abi Serpong
1
2
0
3
PAID

3
Ady
3
1
3
7


4
Anggit
2
3
7
12
PAID

5
Asnanto
3
0
1
4


6
Baruna
1
0
0
1


7
Bayuadhi
1
2
0
3
PAID

8
Born2kill
1
0
0
1


9
David Pupu
2
1
1
4


10
Dedi Gouw
5
1
3
9


11
Dony Lesmana
5
4
3
12
PAID

12
Fajarhto
0
1
1
2


13
Filbert
0
0
1
1
PAID

14
Frostbites
3
3
0
6


15
Griffin
2
1
1
4
PAID

16
Gunche
4
1
2
7


17
Hasan hadi
1
0
0
1


18
Herry Dragon
1
1
1
3


19
Interisti
1
0
0
1


20
Ipaul888
0
4
0
4


21
Ismail02
0
0
1
1


22
Jimmy
1
1
0
2
PAID

23
Kid Koi Farm
3
0
0
3


24
Kribo
2
0
0
2


25
LDJ
1
0
0
1


26
Luki
4
1
0
5


27
Mikael sebastian
1
0
1
2


28
Mochi9009
0
0
1
1
PAID

29
Monggalana
1
1
2
4


30
Movenpick77
0
1
0
1
PAID

31
Prinze
1
0
0
1


32
Slamet Kurniawan
4
2
2
8
PAID

33
Tiny
2
1
1
4


34
Tri Wisnu wardhana
1
1
1
3
PAID

35
Wibowo Santoso
0
1
0
1


36
Zone
5
2
1
8
PAID



64
38
34
136

----------


## Dony Lesmana

MEKANISME LELANG di TEMU AKBAR KC SENANG2 KETIGA

1. Peserta lelang adalah peserta yang ingin mengikuti KC SENANG2 Ketiga

2. Ikan dari lelang ini harus diikutkan KC SENANG2 KETIGA

3. Ikan yang dilelang akan di open bid start 1 jt close 3 jt.

4. Jika ada lebih dari 1 orang yang mengingini ikan yang sama dengan harga penutupan 3 jt maka akan diundi dengan JAPANESE STYLE.

5. Peserta yang berasal dari JABODETABEK harus hadir sendiri didalam mengikuti lelang. Peserta dari luar JABODETABEK dapat menitipkan bidnya melalui panitia.

6. Booking ikan dengan maksimal harga 3 jt dibuka mulai saat ini sampai dengan berlangsungnya lelang. Untuk Booking peserta diluar JABODETABEK dapat langsung di forum ini. Untuk Peserta JABODETABEK dapat langsung di tempat acara.

7. Pembayaran harus diselesaikan sebelum membawa ikannya. 

8. Harga lelang belum termasuk biaya pendaftaran INJURY TIME sebesar Rp .750.000

Jika ada yang belum tercantum disini .. akan diputuskan panitia mengacu kepada kepentingan bersama

Terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Buat biaya pendaftaran KC senang2 ketiga 

harap ditransf ke BCA ac 5000420061 an ADELEIDA FERNY 

PALING LAMBAT 31 mei 2015 pk 24

Thx

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Ikan Lelang di acara TEMU AKBAR KOIS KC SENANG2 KETIGA 

Semua dibawah 30 cm ... Lelang start 1 jt .. Close di 3 jt














Semua dibawah 30 cm ... Lelang start 1 jt .. Close di 3 jt

----------


## david_pupu

nambah lagii atas nama Jimmy 

showa f1 topkoi farm 26 cm 




kujaku nnd 26 cm 




kohaku f1 mulia farm 16 cm 



Asagi ginrin F1 good one koi 15 cm

----------


## Anggit

Punten mau kejar most entry  :Peace: 

1. Shiro okawa
    Size    : 26 Cm
    Harga  : 2.5 Juta
    Dealer : Jaya Koi


2. Isa Showa
    Size    : 27 Cm
    Harga  : 2.5 Juta
    Dealer : RGK


3. Isa Showa
    Size    : 25 Cm
    Harga  : 2.5 Juta
    Dealer : RGK

----------


## frostbitez

Gile mantep bgt

----------


## Elecson

Apakah ikan lelang di wajibkan ikut KC senang senang ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> MEKANISME LELANG di TEMU AKBAR KC SENANG2 KETIGA
> 
> 1. Peserta lelang adalah peserta yang ingin mengikuti KC SENANG2 Ketiga
> 
> 2. Ikan dari lelang ini harus diikutkan KC SENANG2 KETIGA
> 
> 3. Ikan yang dilelang akan di open bid start 1 jt close 3 jt.
> 
> 4. Jika ada lebih dari 1 orang yang mengingini ikan yang sama dengan harga penutupan 3 jt maka akan diundi dengan JAPANESE STYLE.
> ...





> Apakah ikan lelang di wajibkan ikut KC senang senang ?


Benar pak elecson... yg 15 ekor .. tks

----------


## david_pupu

Harapan newbie makin tipisss :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## baruna02

Om DL, saya sudah transfer
                        Tanggal
 : 
30/05/2015


Jam
 : 
07:17:09


Jenis Transaksi
 : 
TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA


Rekening Tujuan
 : 
5000420061


Nominal
 : 
Rp.500.000,00


Berita
 : 
DAFTAR KC SENANG 3




KOHAKU BEPPU 22


Jenis Transfer
 : 
SEKARANG


No. Referensi
 : 
A5480DDE-2A36-466C-21A9-21D47868955A


Status
 : 
BERHASIL

----------


## Gunche

Om DL... Punten Kang... Mau info nih Kang kalau saya sudah transfer uang pendaftaran ya Kang. Mohon di cek ya.... Nuhun Kang.

----------


## b0rn2killll

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
30/05 08:00:27
Ke 5000420061
ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY
Rp. 500,000.00
Kc3 born2kill
Ref 030080027706

----------


## ismail02

Òm DL dah trasfer ni

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Bantu postingin untuk Om Ricky, sehubungan dengan perebutan gelar : Best Lokal,

Jenis : Kohaku
Farm : Onheil Farm
Size : 29,50 cm

[IMG][/IMG]


Jenis : Showa
Farm ; Onheil Farm
Size : 27 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mikaelsebastian

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
31/05 08:13:18
Ke 5000420061
ADELEIDA FERNY K
Rp. 1,000,000.00
mikael seb
Ref 031081318415

2 ekor

----------


## ismail02

Ikut Nambah om
Kohaku Beppu 24 cm
1,5 jt
Samurai Koi Bandung

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Daftar tambahan,
Kohaku Sakai
Dealer Golden
Ukuran dibawah 30cm
harga dibawah 3jt
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gunche

Mohon ijin bantu Om Hasan Hadi utk daftar KC Fun 3 sbb:

Jenis ikan: Ai Goromo
Size: 16cm
Breeder: Bolang Koi Farm - Blitar
Harga: 500rb
Foto:

----------


## fajarhto

Masih ada 2,5jam lagi untuk mendaftarkan ikannya segera..

----------


## ismail02

Ikut Nambah Om
Kohaku Beppu
Size 24 cm
Dealer Samurai Koi 
Harga 1,5 jt


Kohaku Sakai
Size 28 cm
Dealer Samurai Koi
Harga 3jt

----------


## ismail02

Sip Langsung Trasfer Om.

----------


## Gunche

Mohon ijin bantu daftarin ikan Om Ibnu sbb:
Jenis ikan: Kohaku
Size: 20cm
Breeder: Sakai Fish Farm
Dealer: Golden Koi
Harga: Rp 2,5jt
Foto:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

nambah pasukan ya,...

Jenis : Kujaku
Breeder : Onheil Farm
Size : 24 cm

[IMG][/IMG]


Jenis : Ginrin Showa
Size : 29 cm ( perkiraan tp tidak lebih dari 30 cm )
Farm : Omosako Koi Farm
Dealer : Imperial Koi Farm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
31/05 22:14:05
Ke 5000420061
ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY
Rp. 2,000,000.00
Ref 031221405550

Pembayaran an david poepoe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

nambah Pasukan



Shiro dibawah 30 cm 
Harga 1,6 jt
Dealer Imperial koi



Shiro dibawah 30 cm 
harga 1,7 jt 
Dealer IMperial Koi



Showa Ginrin dibawah 30cm
Harga 2,3 jt
Dealer imperial koi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hasil Lelang di Camden 

Atas nama Pak Rudi showa


Harga 1 jt


Harga 1 jt


Harga 1,3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Atas nama asnanto



Harga 2,7 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Atas nama jimmy 007 

Harga 3 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

atas nama efendi matala



Harga 1,1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear peserta KC senang2 untuk rekap penambahan dsbnya .. bsk  malam yaaa... ngantuk bgt nihh... tadi juga om david bilang malam ini mau indehoy dulu.... hehehehe...

----------


## ipaul888

wiss mantab

----------


## mochi9009

Wiss mantabb

----------


## david_pupu

Hehehe ntr sore yaa. Gawee duluuuu

----------


## LDJ

sudah transfer
from LDJ
KC senangsenang 3 a.k.a AHOK

----------


## Gunche

Rekapnya bagus sekali Om Don.... 
Banyak sekali peserta di rekapannya.
Thanks ya atas rakapannya Om Don.

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap Final  GROUP A Part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1
Born2Killl
Kohaku - Wiguna koi farm - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2
Dedigouw
Kohaku - JG koi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3
Dedigouw
Kohaku - Yudhistira koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4
Dedigouw
Showa - Isa - RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5
Herry Dragon
Showa - taniguchi - Jaya koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6
Dony Lesmana
Sanke - Wisma Koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Wiguna
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8
Dony Lesmana
Showa Kayoneise koi - Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9
Dony Lesmana
Showa - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10
Jimmy
Kohaku - Wiguna
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11
Abiserpong
Showa - Kid koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12
LDJ
Kohaku - Wiguna
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Tiny
Sanke - Sakai - Koi Castle
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Mikael Sebastian
Sanke - Ogata - JKC
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
Gunche
Sanke -Sakai - Golden koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
Gunche
Showa-Sakai
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Monggolana
Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24
david pupu
Sanke -Sakai - tomodachi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25
david pupu
kohaku- uedera --Kobakoi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26
9koi
kohaku - sumedang fish farm
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photoawal_: Show







27
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
15cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28
Slamet Kurniawan
sanke-sakai - Golden koi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Kohaku - Okawa- Imperial koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30
9koi
kohaku- 9 koifarm
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31
dony Lesmana
Kohaku - JKC
29cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32
Bayuadhi737
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap Final GROUP A part 2*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

33
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35
Baruna
Kohaku- beppu
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







36
Griffin
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







37
Griffin
sanke-sakai -  koi Castle
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







38
Luki
Showa - Blitar
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







39
Ady
Sanke - Tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







40
Asnanto
Showa - isa
28cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







41
Asnanto
Kohaku - Sakai
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







42
asnanto
sanke - sakai
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







43
Kribo
Sanke - sakai
14 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







44
Prinze
Sanke - sakai - tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







45
Frostbitez
kohaku - marudo - twinkoi
19cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







46
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







47
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







48
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







49
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







50
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
24cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







51
Tiny
Kohaku - momontaro - ludokoi
23cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







52
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







53
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







54
Hendra
Showa isa - samurai
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







55
Zone
Sanke Taniguchi -
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







56
Zone
Showa Taniguchi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







57
Zone
Showa -uedera
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







58
Hasan Hadi
Kohaku sakai
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







59
Kribo
Kohaku Oyama
27cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







60
Anggit
Sanke Sakai - SKC
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







61
Anggit
Kohaku Lokal - Roni BNC
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







62
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







63
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







64
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







65
Jimmy
Showa topkoi
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







66
Jimmy
Kohaku Mulia koi farm
16cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







67
Anggit
Isa Showa RGK
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







68
Anggit
Isa Showa RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







69
Ricky
kohaku Onheil farm
29.5cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







70
Ricky
Showa onheil farm
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







71
ismail02
kohaku beppu
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







72
bayuadhi
kohaku sakai - golden koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







73
ismail02
kohaku sakai - SKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







74
Ibnu
kohaku sakai - Golden
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap Final GROUP B part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Dedigouw
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Herry Dragon
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Griffin
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
david pupu
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
9KOI
kujaku -9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







9.
9KOI
Shiro- 9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Jimmy
Shiro- Okawa - JKC
26cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Wibowo Santoso
Sanke ginrin - Uedara
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Luki
Kohaku DOitsu - Blitar
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
Ady
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14.
bayuadhi747
Shiro-omosako- MKF
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15.
Gunche
Sanke ginrin- Sakai
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19.
Ipaul888
Ginrin Sanke- Uedara - Wilson S koi
14cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20.
Zone
Showa Doitsu- Maruhiro - Star koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21.
Monggala
Ochiba
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku Doitsu- Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23.
Dony lesmana
Shiro Okawa - Jaya koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24.
Dony lesmana
Kohaku Ginrin - Uedara - Kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25.
Dony Lesmana
Ochiba - JKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26.
Frostbitez
kohaku ginrin - momontaro - ludokoi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27.
Frostbitez
Shiro omosako - twinkoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28.
Slamet Kurniawan
showa ginrin - uedera - kobakoi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29.
Tiny
Sanke Ginrin oishi - Ludokoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30.
Movenpick7
Aigoromo- samudra koi - dhanimon koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31.
Fajartho
Hariwake - cianjur koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32.
Frostbitez
Kohaku ginrin -uedera - kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







33.
Zone
Kohaku ginrin -uedera
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34.
Bayuadhi737
Kujaku konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35.
Slamet Kurniawan
Doitsu Golden Karashigoi - konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







36
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







37
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







38
Anggit
Kohaku Ginrin Ogata - roni BNC
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







39
Jimmy
kujaku NND
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







40
Anggit
Shiro Okawa - jaya koi
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap Final GROUP B part 2*41
Hasan
Goromo- Blitar
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







42
Slamet kurniawan
Kujaku- onheil farm
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







43
Slamet kurniawan
ginrin showa - omosako - imperial koi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







44
dony lesmana
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







45
dony lesmana
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







46
dony lesmana
ginrin showa - omosako - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







47
Rudy Showa
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







48
Rudy Showa
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







49
Rudy Showa
ginrin showa - omosako - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







50
asnanto
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







51
jimmy
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







52
Efendy
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Rekap final GROUP C*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*

1.
Filbert
Chagoi Ginrin - Ogata - JKC
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







2.
dedigouw
Chagoi Ginrin - Kawakami farm - Ludo koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







3.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Asagi Ginrin- Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







4.
Herry Dragon
Tancho Showa - Taniguchi - Jaya Koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







5.
Ady
Tancho sanke ginrin - blitar - HTP
30
cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







6.
Griffin
Tancho - Uedera - kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







7.
Dedigouw
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







8.
ismail02
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
26 cm
blm ada foto

9.
Dedigouw
Hiutsuri - Shinoda - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







10.
Mikael Sebastian
Tancho - Ricky
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







11.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







12.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







13.
David pupu
Bekko - Narita - Koi Palace
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







14
Slamet Kurniawan
Bekko - Onheil Fish Farm
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







15
Mochi9009
Hiutsuri- Shinoda - Ludo koi
30cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







16
Jimmy
Ogon- Konishi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







17
Gunche
Tancho sanke - Sakai
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







18
Gunche
Hiutsuri - Sakai
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







19
adi
Tancho Wiguna
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







20
Slamet Kurniawan
Tancho Sanke ginrin- uedera - kobakoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







21
Asnanto
Hiutsuri - Shinoda
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







22
Tiny
Ginrin ochiba konishi - seriyuu
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







23
Fajartho
Tancho Showa - Wisma koi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







24
Zone
Ginrin Asagi Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







25
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Ginrin Seriyuu
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







26
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Wiguna bali
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







27
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - SKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







28
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







29
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







30
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







31
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







32
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







33
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







34.
Dony Lesmana
Sushui Seriyuu
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







35
jimmy
asagi ginrin good one koi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

total 161 new recordddddd

om2 tlg dicek ulang ya ikan masing2 thanks kalau ada salah mohon diinfo

----------


## ipaul888

om david mantab rekapanya

----------


## ipaul888

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
02/06 02:25:07
Ke 5000420061
ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY
Rp. 2,000,000.00
Ref 002022507282
sudah transfer ya om don, 4 ekor

----------


## 9KOI

Om Dony, sabtu sy sudah transfer 2jt untuk 4 ek ikan. Tp kohaku sy mati 1  ::  maap masih boleh tuker gak ya? Klo ga bisa jg gpp om.

----------


## david_pupu

Idem om saya juga 1 ekor udh lewat. Group A lagi hikss

----------


## jimmy 007

> Idem om saya juga 1 ekor udh lewat. Group A lagi hikss


Lho...blm apa2 kok sdh pada lewat...? Knp om David Pupu...?

----------


## david_pupu

Kesalahan newbie om ikan fresh masuk kolam hangat. Kayaknya temp shock.  Posisi CT lagi off.  Ikan diem aja. Dicolek kenceng kaburnya.  Kulit ngk kering / kasar.  Ngk ada urat2 merah.  Jadi curiganya ke temp shock

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Buat Update pembayaran.. besok malam yaaa... krn belum print buku... hehehehhe

----------


## Gunche

> Buat Update pembayaran.. besok malam yaaa... krn belum print buku... hehehehhe


Malam Om...  Hari ini dah besok yg ke berapa ya Om?

----------


## ipaul888

hahahaha om gun mantab

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Malam Om...  Hari ini dah besok yg ke berapa ya Om?


maklum lagi jadi bang toyib... guna meraih masa depan yg penuh harapan 

No
Nama Peserta
Kelas
TOTAL
STATUS



A
B
C



1
9koi
2
2
0
4
PAID

2
Abi Serpong
1
2
0
3
PAID

3
Ady
3
1
2
6
PAID

4
Anggit
4
4
7
15
PAID

5
Asnanto
3
1
1
5
PAID

6
Baruna
1
0
0
1
PAID

7
Bayuadhi
2
2
0
4
PAID 3 ekor

8
Born2kill
1
0
0
1
PAID

9
David Pupu
2
1
1
4
PAID

10
Dedi Gouw
5
1
3
9
PAID

11
Dony Lesmana
5
7
3
15
PAID

12
Fajarhto
0
1
1
2
PAID

13
Filbert
0
0
1
1
PAID

14
Frostbites
3
3
0
6
PAID

15
Griffin
2
1
1
4
PAID

16
Gunche
4
1
2
7
PAID

17
Hasan hadi
1
1
0
2


18
Herry Dragon
1
1
1
3
PAID

19
Interisti
1
0
0
1
PAID

20
Ipaul888
0
4
0
4
PAID

21
Ismail02
2
0
1
3
PAID

22
Jimmy
3
3
2
8
PAID

23
Kid Koi Farm
3
0
0
3
PAID

24
Kribo
2
0
0
2
PAID

25
LDJ
1
0
0
1
PAID

26
Luki
4
1
0
5
PAID

27
Mikael sebastian
1
0
1
2
PAID

28
Mochi9009
0
0
1
1
PAID

29
Monggalana
1
1
2
4


30
Movenpick77
0
1
0
1
PAID

31
Prinze
1
0
0
1


32
Slamet Kurniawan
4
4
2
10
PAID

33
Tiny
2
1
1
4
PAID

34
Tri Wisnu wardhana
1
1
1
3
PAID

35
Wibowo Santoso
0
1
0
1
PAID

36
Zone
5
2
1
8
PAID

37
Ibnu
1
0
0
1
PAID

38
Ricky
2
0
0
2
PAID

39
Efendi Matala
0
1
0
1


40
Rudi Showa
0
3
0
3
PAID



74
52
35
161

----------


## Dony Lesmana

untuk yang belum melunasi atau pembayarannya blm terdeteksi... Mohon bisa menghubungi saya di pin 54030f03... 

Buat yg belum melunasi ditunggu secepatnya ya ke BCA ac 5000420061 atas nama ADELEIDA FERNY

Tks yaaa

----------


## dedigouw

Just update:
Biar semangattt...  :: 

*Isa Showa 25cm now --> 36cm*



*Kawakami Chagoi Ginrin 30cm now --> 43cm*



*Kohaku Yudisthira Farm 28cm now ---> 40cm*



*Karashi Ogon Konishi 25cm ---> 34cm masuk kolam 26-04-2015*



Demikian untuk Pemanasan...
 ::

----------


## dedigouw

Just update:
Biar semangattt...  :: 

*Isa Showa 25cm now --> 36cm*



*Kawakami Chagoi Ginrin 30cm now --> 43cm*



*Kohaku Yudisthira Farm 28cm now ---> 40cm*



*Karashi Ogon Konishi 25cm ---> 34cm masuk kolam 26-04-2015*



Demikian untuk Pemanasan...
 ::

----------


## frostbitez

mantap om ded
kelas a g udah gugur 1 nih 2e di karantina wkwkwk
kelas b 1e jg madesu 1e bolak balik masuk karantina masih 18cm
kapok kali ini ga karantina ikan baru langsung jebur hahaha

----------


## dedigouw

> mantap om ded
> kelas a g udah gugur 1 nih 2e di karantina wkwkwk
> kelas b 1e jg madesu 1e bolak balik masuk karantina masih 18cm
> kapok kali ini ga karantina ikan baru langsung jebur hahaha


Wahhh...
Mandi PK ga mempan yaa?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Tranfer pemain tambahan Kohaku Sakai Golden
transfer antar bank - online
Transfer berhasil
host reference: 527704244
retrieval reference: 991527704244
referensi nasabah: -
tanggal: 06/06/2015
waktu: 15:42:17 WIB
dari rekening: 1190095040596 
rekening penerima: 5000420061
nama penerima: ADELEIDA FERNY KAMBEY                                                 
nama bank: BCA
jumlah: IDR 750,000.00

----------


## david_pupu

Wahhh jadi tambah pengen main ketempat om dedigouw. Hiks ngk sempet2

----------


## dedigouw

> Wahhh jadi tambah pengen main ketempat om dedigouw. Hiks ngk sempet2


Silakan om... ::

----------


## ipaul888

> Wahhh jadi tambah pengen main ketempat om dedigouw. Hiks ngk sempet2


om adain pv yuk ke tmpt om dedi

----------


## Movenpick7

Wah om dedigouw growthnya mantap sekali, kalo ga keberatan boleh tau sehari feeding brp kali?

----------


## dedigouw

> om adain pv yuk ke tmpt om dedi


Hehehe...om paul




> Wah om dedigouw growthnya mantap sekali, kalo ga keberatan boleh tau sehari feeding brp kali?


Feeding 4x2/hari om danny...
 ::

----------


## david_pupu

Yukk ntr di aturin PVvvvvvvv

----------


## Glenardo

> Just update:
> Biar semangattt... 
> 
> *Isa Showa 25cm now --> 36cm*
> 
> 
> 
> *Kawakami Chagoi Ginrin 30cm now --> 43cm*
> 
> ...



Semangat Bro..Teriring doa restu...Amin

----------


## dedigouw

> Semangat Bro..Teriring doa restu...Amin


Siappp broo...aminnn.. :: 
Tq buat penawaran dan pilihan showa yg baikk..

----------


## ipaul888

asik om, kapan om david atur yuk pv

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siappp broo...aminnn..
> Tq buat penawaran dan pilihan showa yg baikk..


Keeper handal dan ikan dr dealer terkemuka.. perpaduan pas .. bisa gc nihh..

----------


## ipaul888

> Keeper handal dan ikan dr dealer terkemuka.. perpaduan pas .. bisa gc nihh..


seperti om Dony baru baru ini male champion hahahaha..

keepingan om dedi keren grow cepet, ketinggalan saya, mudah2an cepat nyusul

----------


## b0rn2killll

gr om dedi  :Peace: jd penasaran dan ngukur py saya 

Ternyata masalah kelahiran dimanapun sama tergantung indukan juga yahh :Whoo:  cintanya poduk poduk indonesia  :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## ipaul888

wah keepinganya semua keren

----------


## frostbitez

wah mantap om born pasti udah 50cm++ 
g punya masih ada yg 20an cm

----------


## luki

> 


2 kelas A dan B berat niih.......mantab Om Han.....

punya saya masih jauh banget peer nya....31 cm lagi.....
mudah mudahan ga kena dis......


19 cm....


21 cm....

----------


## frostbitez

> 2 kelas A dan B berat niih.......mantab Om Han.....
> 
> punya saya masih jauh banget peer nya....31 cm lagi.....
> mudah mudahan ga kena dis......
> 
> 
> 19 cm....
> 
> 
> 21 cm....


wah...anak2an farm lebak bulus lainnya dikasih liat jg ok2 masih liat videonya

buat koko dony tersayang yg udah traktir kasih bocoran saingan di kelas B ya

baru 40cm sih

----------


## 9KOI

Wahh ginrin kohakunya cakep banget

----------


## frostbitez

Skinnya bgs om Andri cm perutnya mulai ada...

----------


## filbert

Manteb kohaku ginrinnya om Han

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh beres kc saya siap nampung om Han  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Wuih keepingannya maut2

----------


## Movenpick7

Growthnya pada mantep bgt, pada puasa ga waktu libur lebaran?

----------


## Rhinopitecus roxellana

Sangat menarik konsep acaranya. Keepingnya mahir mahir semua

----------


## Dony Lesmana

AYO sudah waktunya UPDATE ... PALING LAMBAT 30 SEPTEMBER 2015 pk 24

----------


## david_pupu

sisa 1 ekor doang om donyyyyy     :Smow:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sisa 1 ekor doang om donyyyyy


Asal gc gpp seekor mah

----------


## Movenpick7

Mau nanya om" sekalian, utk foto update perlu di bak ukur?
atau cukup foto ikannya aja?
thx  ::

----------


## LDJ

Wadhu..blom diukur..
Dikeker sih masih kepala 4 
Huaaa  ::

----------


## frostbitez

> Mau nanya om" sekalian, utk foto update perlu di bak ukur?
> atau cukup foto ikannya aja?
> thx


admin jawab dong sapa nih adminnya hehehe
rasanya asal kelihatan jelas gpp om moven, soalnya buat pembelajaran aja kan 




> Wadhu..blom diukur..
> Dikeker sih masih kepala 4 
> Huaaa


g masih 20-30an tuh, yg ude tembus 40 tau ada kaga

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mau nanya om" sekalian, utk foto update perlu di bak ukur?
> atau cukup foto ikannya aja?
> thx


Hai om... buat update aj kok om... buat belajar.. tks

----------


## Movenpick7

@om frostbitez dan om DL : thx om jawabannya  :: 
kyknya sih belum sampe 40, nunggu detik terakhir mana tau manjang dia hahaha  ::

----------


## baruna02

size 30cm

----------


## 9KOI

Td pagi baru masuk kolam setelah karantina 2 bulan... dicek baru 25 cm euy  ::

----------


## hxsutanto

> Td pagi baru masuk kolam setelah karantina 2 bulan... dicek baru 25 cm euy


  kok lama sekali Om karantina sampai 2 bln ?

----------


## Gunche

Permisi mau ikutan update juga nih.
Tapi malu banget grow dan kualitinya masih jauh dari Senior Master semua di sini.
Semoga lolos tahap 1 aja deh "Survival Step till Judging Time"

Berikut Kelas A:

1. Showa saat ini size 41cm


2. Sanke saat ini size 34cm


3. Kohaku 2 step saat ini size 39cm


4. Kohaku miring saat ini size 38cm

----------


## Gunche

Berikut Kelas B:
1. Sanke Ginrin saat ini size 35cm


Berikut Kelas C:
1. Hi Utsuri saat ini size 33cm


2. Tancho Sanke saat ini size 33cm


Demikian update dari kubangan kumuh ane.
Thanks Om Mod....

----------


## 9KOI

> kok lama sekali Om karantina sampai 2 bln ?


Iya om soalnya di kolam disatuin sama ikan gede jadi karantinanya lama supaya sehat dan jinak dl om

----------


## Ady

update kelas A:

----------


## Ady



----------


## Ady



----------


## Ady



----------


## Ady



----------


## Ady



----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 


ini shiro siapa emangnya  ??

----------


## pieth

> 



Ini kena dropsy atau pop eye yah? Sorry newbie cuma kepingin tau aja apakah betul atau tidak thankss

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ini kena dropsy atau pop eye yah? Sorry newbie cuma kepingin tau aja apakah betul atau tidak thankss


jelas pop eye om... miaranya kurang ok nihhh

----------


## david_pupu

Om ady sizenya dunkk.  Buat pembelajaran bersama

----------


## boedirawan

cakep shironya

----------


## frostbitez

gile udah ada yg 46 om ady mantap banget
ikan g masih mungil2 malu updatenya

----------


## Movenpick7

Wah om ady growth ikannya luar biasa, batas akhir 30 sept kan ya?
update tgl 29 aja deh hahahaha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> gile udah ada yg 46 om ady mantap banget
> ikan g masih mungil2 malu updatenya


dikasih makan don om han .... :0

----------


## frostbitez

> dikasih makan don om han .... :0


ga ada aer don takut rdf mogok kerja
puasa ajah...yg penting aman

----------


## Monggalana

Sanke 38cm


tancho sanke 35cm


yg 2 lg sedang dipikirkan mau mundur ato nga.. hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sanke 38cm
> 
> 
> tancho sanke 35cm
> 
> 
> yg 2 lg sedang dipikirkan mau mundur ato nga.. hehehe


maju trus masa mundur nihhhhh pendekar koi ???  :Caked:

----------


## Monggalana

Ku tak sanggup.. menahan beban ini

----------


## 9KOI

Nyantai aja om monggalana namanya jg kc senang2😊.... Kynya grownya kecepetan aja om... Ikan sy malah baru segede jempol kaki... Hahahahah

----------


## LDJ

> Nyantai aja om monggalana namanya jg kc senang2😊.... Kynya grownya kecepetan aja om... Ikan sy malah baru segede jempol kaki... Hahahahah


Jempol kakinya siapa om ? Jempolnya Anang Herkules atau Majin Muscleman ?
Hahaha busett

----------


## Monggalana

Ga kecptan jg sih.. wkt daftar dah 30cm

----------


## Movenpick7

Yg update sedikit mih, pd nunggu last minute ya?  ::

----------


## frostbitez

> Yg update sedikit mih, pd nunggu last minute ya?


Iya om biar gedean dikit...malu masih mungil2

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Newbie mau update... hasil papa adanya neh  :: 
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bayuadhi737

lanjutan....
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Monggalana

Wah.. mantap..alsut dah ga usa dikhawatirkan ya

----------


## luki

*kelas B*





update ke 1 : 41 cm





*Group A*

Breeder : Lebak Bulus FF
Dealer  :  Lebak Bulus FF
Ukuran :  9 cm



update ke 1 : 29 cm




Breeder : Lebak Bulus FF
Dealer  :  Lebak Bulus FF
Ukuran :  10 cm



update ke 1 : 31 cm





2 ekor lagi tumbang......
showa blitar rip
kohaku LBFF luntur
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Om Luki, ini kohaku seangkatan dengan yang di KC kan?

----------


## david_pupu

Mantap euyyyy

----------


## Movenpick7

Hoooo keepingnya manteb euy...

----------


## frostbitez

@26cm


@33cm

----------


## frostbitez

@38cm

----------


## frostbitez

@37cm

----------


## frostbitez

@39cm

----------


## frostbitez

@40cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Frotzbite GC B nih

----------


## Tiny

Bagus2 yah... Ikan saya kurus n kuning semua

----------


## b0rn2killll

Size 50

----------


## luki

> Om Luki, ini kohaku seangkatan dengan yang di KC kan?


iya Om Bayu....

----------


## Tiny

38.5 cm



44 cm



42 cm



35 cm

----------


## ismail02

[IMG][/IMG]size 43 cm

----------


## ismail02

Size 33 cm[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ismail02

Size 42 cm[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ismail02

Maaf kualitas warnanya kurang bagus om, maklum cuman di keep di bak fiber..

----------


## filbert

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Fi...i.jpg.html?o=0

58 cm

----------


## filbert

58 cm

----------


## filbert



----------


## herrydragon

Showa 50cm

----------


## herrydragon

Shiro 45cm

----------


## herrydragon

Tancho showa 45cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## frostbitez

sisa 1aja yg bgs om dony?
g sisa 2 aja nih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sisa 1aja yg bgs om dony?
> g sisa 2 aja nih


Blm semua ni om frost... tunggu dong

----------


## Monggalana

Bgs ikan lokalnya om don

----------


## Zone

Update : 
sanke uedera 35cm


showa taniguchi 35cm



doitsu showa 35


asagi ginrin 51cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## frostbitez

ikan om slamet y om don?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ikan om slamet y om don?


Ada 1 showa ginrin punya om s

----------


## Zone

Update : 
Sanke 39cm


Sanke 40cm

----------


## iwandi_baru

Sankenya bagus om zone, farm mana?

----------


## Zone

> Sankenya bagus om zone, farm mana?


Ini lokal om iwan.. Blitar

----------


## Monggalana

Bgs sankenya om zone

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om zone keepingnya master

----------


## asnanto

Update KC senang2 :

Showa 37 cm


Shiro 34 cm


Hi Utshuri 47 cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Ada 1 showa ginrin punya om s


Yg paling bagus pastinya.

----------


## dedigouw

*update Hanya sisa 3 ekor...*


Sanke Taniguchi now 46cm




Showa Isa now 45cm




Chagoi Ginrin 62cm

----------


## Gunche

Punten Kang...
Mau bantu update punya Om Ibnu ya...
Kohaku Sakai saat ini size 35cm

----------


## Gunche

> *update Hanya sisa 3 ekor...*
> 
> 
> Sanke Taniguchi now 46cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showa Isa now 45cm
> ...


Om Dedi, chagin nya tdk ikut kc extreme ya... Sayang sekali. Kalau tidak bisa mendapatkan prize nih.... Bagus lagi....

----------


## dedigouw

> Om Dedi, chagin nya tdk ikut kc extreme ya... Sayang sekali. Kalau tidak bisa mendapatkan prize nih.... Bagus lagi....


Iya Om Gun...
Chagin nya kaga ikut kc extreme  ::

----------


## Monggalana

Ochiba.. 32cm

----------


## Movenpick7

Update kc senang", ai goromo size 40 cm



video
https://youtu.be/Qn0Zh4gZu7Q

----------


## david_pupu

Update  tinggal 1 ekor yg tersisa 



40 cm

----------


## david_pupu

Bantu upload ikan om jimmy

----------


## abiserpong

Up date,
*Group A*
Showa Kid Koi : Male 43 cm


*Group B*
Shiro Okawa : Female 38 cm


Shiro Ogata : Female 44 cm

----------


## Rizal61

bagus ini Vid... ikan siapa? 

farm apa? 

ini keep di kolam lu yang segi 8 itu?






> Update  tinggal 1 ekor yg tersisa 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 cm

----------


## david_pupu

> bagus ini Vid... ikan siapa? 
> 
> farm apa? 
> 
> ini keep di kolam lu yang segi 8 itu?


Aw aw aw suhu rizal memuji senangnyaaaa hehehehe farm okawa.  Ikan KVlC okawa star kois 

Yup dikolam segi oktagonal yg isinya tinggal 16 aja

----------


## Monggalana

Tancho sanke 45cm

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wuih.... hampir kelupaan update....
Per hari ini tanggal 29 September 2015

Bekko ( Onheil Farm )
Size : 50 cm

~[IMG][/IMG


Sakai Sanke ( Golden Koi )
Size : 35 cm

~[IMG][/IMG


Sakai Kohaku ( Golden Koi )
Size : 30 cm


~[IMG][/IMG

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Untuk ikan lainnya, mohon maaf tidak bisa diupdate.
Berhubung yang bersangkutan melakukan kamikaze, dengan cara melompat dari kolam, dan menjadi sarapan biawak.

----------


## LDJ

update juga ah

Kohaku Ahok size 51cm, suspect pejantan tangguh

----------


## Gunche

Ijin bantu update punya Om Pinze
Sanke Sakai size 39cm

----------


## Gunche

Maap post sebelumnya salah attach file foto. Cos via hp jadul nih.

Ijin bantu update punya Om Prinze
Sanke Sakai size 39cm

----------


## fajarhto

Waduh .. pada gede2 semua... malu nih update ikan 2 bulan puasa karena renov rumah, tapi ini lokal .. jadi gpp kalau kalah gede ...  :Tape: 

Hariwake naik cuma 5 cm




Tancho showa naik cuma 

3cm



Mudah2an sebelum penjurian bisa di betot jadi 50cm ... #ngarepsotoy

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Numpang update:
Sanke ogata : 46 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Numpang update:
Tanco kohaku onheil koi: 49 cm

----------


## kribo

ijin up date oom
Sanke sakai 25 cm, yang kohaku oyama kamikaze koit
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## david_pupu

bantu update kidkoi 



showa 40 cm



showa 32 cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu update om jimmy

kujaku 42 cm 



asagi ginrin 30 cm 




shiro  40 cm 




kohaku 38 cm 




showa 42 cm

----------


## Tiny

Cakep2 ikannya... Nice keeping

----------


## Zone

> Numpang update:
> Sanke ogata : 46 cm


Seperti biasa. Bagus keepingan master wandrie

----------


## filbert

Mantab om Wandrie

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Seperti biasa. Bagus keepingan master wandrie


Wew...disindir suhu zone

----------


## epoe

> Lets Get start it.... Cari ikaaaaaaan....


kebetulan, sya buang ikan capt ...........................................pilih sendiri ................bungkus sendiri, bayar masing2.

----------


## epoe

> Seperti biasa. Bagus keepingan master wandrie


dijual Om wandrie ???

----------


## Zone

> Wew...disindir suhu zone


Saya jelas pujian donk om wandrie. Mana berani nyindir master

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> kebetulan, sya buang ikan capt ...........................................pilih sendiri ................bungkus sendiri, bayar masing2.


Om Epoe... Terima kasih... Sekarang malah mau kurangin ikan juga Om... Dikolam sudah mulai butuh ruang gerak yg lebih.

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> dijual Om wandrie ???


Wani piro om epoe.....???

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> dijual Om wandrie ???





> Saya jelas pujian donk om wandrie. Mana berani nyindir master


Wew.....makasih master zone. Lama tak mampir nih.....gbu always

----------


## david_pupu

*update  GROUP A Part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*
update ke 1

1
Born2Killl
Kohaku - Wiguna koi farm - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 50 cm_: Show







2
Dedigouw
Kohaku - JG koi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








3
Dedigouw
Kohaku - Yudhistira koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








4
Dedigouw
Showa - Isa - RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 45 cm_: Show







5
Herry Dragon
Showa - taniguchi - Jaya koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 50 cm_: Show







6
Dony Lesmana
Sanke - Wisma Koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








7
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku - Wiguna
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







8
Dony Lesmana
Showa Kayoneise koi - Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







9
Dony Lesmana
Showa - Oyama - Koba koi
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







10
Jimmy
Kohaku - Wiguna
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







11
Abiserpong
Showa - Kid koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 43 cm_: Show







12
LDJ
Kohaku - Wiguna
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 51 cm_: Show







13
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







14
Ady
Kohaku - Wiguna
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







15
Tiny
Sanke - Sakai - Koi Castle
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 38.5 cm_: Show







16
Mikael Sebastian
Sanke - Ogata - JKC
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 46 cm_: Show







17
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 39 cm_: Show







18
Gunche
Kohaku - Sakai - Golden koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 38 cm_: Show







19
Gunche
Sanke -Sakai - Golden koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 34 cm_: Show







20
Gunche
Showa-Sakai
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 41 cm_: Show







21
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 37 cm_: Show







22
Frostbitez
Kohaku - momontaro - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 38 cm_: Show







23
Monggolana
Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 38 cm_: Show







24
david pupu
Sanke -Sakai - tomodachi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








25
david pupu
kohaku- uedera --Kobakoi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








26
9koi
kohaku - sumedang fish farm
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photoawal_: Show








27
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
15cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 30 cm_: Show







28
Slamet Kurniawan
sanke-sakai - Golden koi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show







29
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Kohaku - Okawa- Imperial koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








30
9koi
kohaku- 9 koifarm
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








31
dony Lesmana
sanke - JKC
29cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







32
Bayuadhi737
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*update GROUP A part 2*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*
update ke 1

33
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 39 cm_: Show







34
Zone
sanke - berlian koi
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 40 cm_: Show







35
Baruna
Kohaku- beppu
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1 :30 cm_: Show







36
Griffin
Kohaku - sakai - Golden koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








37
Griffin
sanke-sakai - koi Castle
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








38
Luki
Showa - Blitar
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








39
Ady
Sanke - Tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







40
Asnanto
Showa - isa
28cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 37 cm_: Show







41
Asnanto
Kohaku - Sakai
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








42
asnanto
sanke - sakai
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








43
Kribo
Sanke - sakai
14 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1:25 cm_: Show







44
Prinze
Sanke - sakai - tomodachi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 39 cm_: Show







45
Frostbitez
kohaku - marudo - twinkoi
19cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








46
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








47
Slamet Kurniawan
Kohaku - oyama - kobakoi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








48
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 32 cm_: Show







49
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 40 cm_: Show







50
kidkoifarm
showa -kidkoifarm
24cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








51
Tiny
Kohaku - momontaro - ludokoi
23cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 44 cm_: Show







52
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








53
Dedigouw
Sanke Taniguchi - kobakoi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1:46 cm_: Show







54
Hendra
Showa isa - samurai
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








55
Zone
Sanke Taniguchi -
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








56
Zone
Showa Taniguchi
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show







57
Zone
Showa -uedera
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Update Final GROUP A part 3*
58
Hasan Hadi
Kohaku sakai
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








59
Kribo
Kohaku Oyama
27cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








60
Anggit
Sanke Sakai - SKC
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








61
Anggit
Kohaku Lokal - Roni BNC
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








62
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 29 cm_: Show







63
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 31 cm_: Show







64
Luki
Kohaku Lebak bulus FF
9 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








65
Jimmy
Showa topkoi
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 42 cm_: Show







66
Jimmy
Kohaku Mulia koi farm
16cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1:38 cm_: Show







67
Anggit
Isa Showa RGK
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








68
Anggit
Isa Showa RGK
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








69
Ricky
kohaku Onheil farm
29.5cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








70
Ricky
Showa onheil farm
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








71
ismail02
kohaku beppu
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 33 cm_: Show







72
bayuadhi
kohaku sakai - golden koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







73
ismail02
kohaku sakai - SKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 42 cm_: Show







74
Ibnu
kohaku sakai - Golden
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*update GROUP B part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*
update ke 1

1.
Dedigouw
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








2.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








3.
Herry Dragon
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 45 cm_: Show







4.
Griffin
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








5.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 38 cm_: Show







6.
Abiserpong
Shiro - Ogata - JKC
28 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 44 cm_: Show







7.
david pupu
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 40 cm_: Show







8.
9KOI
kujaku -9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1 : 25 cm_: Show







9.
9KOI
Shiro- 9 koifarm
10 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1 : 25 cm_: Show







10.
Jimmy
Shiro- Okawa - JKC
26cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








11.
Wibowo Santoso
Sanke ginrin - Uedara
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








12.
Luki
Kohaku DOitsu - Blitar
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 41 cm_: Show







13.
Ady
Shiro - Okawa - Jaya koi
25cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







14.
bayuadhi747
Shiro-omosako- MKF
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







15.
Gunche
Sanke ginrin- Sakai
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show







16.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








17.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








18.
Ipaul888
Shiro-omosako- twinkoi
17cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








19.
Ipaul888
Ginrin Sanke- Uedara - Wilson S koi
14cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








20.
Zone
Showa Doitsu- Maruhiro - Star koi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show







21.
Monggala
Ochiba
10cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 32 cm_: Show







22.
Dony Lesmana
Kohaku Doitsu- Narita
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








23.
Dony lesmana
Shiro Okawa - Jaya koi
?? cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







24.
Dony lesmana
Kohaku Ginrin - Uedara - Kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








25.
Dony Lesmana
Ochiba - JKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







26.
Frostbitez
kohaku ginrin - momontaro - ludokoi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 39 cm_: Show







27.
Frostbitez
Shiro omosako - twinkoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 26 cm_: Show







28.
Slamet Kurniawan
showa ginrin - uedera - kobakoi
19 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








29.
Tiny
Sanke Ginrin oishi - Ludokoi
21 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 42 cm_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Update GROUP B part 2*30.
Movenpick7
Aigoromo- samudra koi - dhanimon koi
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 40 cm_: Show







31.
Fajartho
Hariwake - cianjur koi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show







32.
Frostbitez
Kohaku ginrin -uedera - kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 40 cm_: Show







33.
Zone
Kohaku ginrin -uedera
20cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








34.
Bayuadhi737
Kujaku konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







35.
Slamet Kurniawan
Doitsu Golden Karashigoi - konishi - seriyuu
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








36
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








37
Anggit
Kujaku Kaneko - SKC
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








38
Anggit
Kohaku Ginrin Ogata - roni BNC
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








39
Jimmy
kujaku NND
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 42 cm_: Show







40
Anggit
Shiro Okawa - jaya koi
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Update GROUP B part 3*41
Hasan
Goromo- Blitar
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








42
Slamet kurniawan
Kujaku- onheil farm
24 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








43
Slamet kurniawan
ginrin showa - omosako - imperial koi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







44
dony lesmana
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








45
dony lesmana
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








46
dony lesmana
ginrin showa - omosako - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







47
Rudy Showa
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








48
Rudy Showa
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








49
Rudy Showa
ginrin showa - omosako - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








50
asnanto
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 34 cm_: Show







51
jimmy
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 40 cm_: Show







52
Efendy
Shiro - imperial koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Update final GROUP C part 1*
*NO*
*Nama Peserta*
*Varietas dan bredder*
*size*
*photo awal*
Update

1.
Filbert
Chagoi Ginrin - Ogata - JKC
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1 : 58 cm_ : Show







2.
dedigouw
Chagoi Ginrin - Kawakami farm - Ludo koi
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 62 cm_: Show







3.
Tri Wisnu Whardana
Asagi Ginrin- Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








4.
Herry Dragon
Tancho Showa - Taniguchi - Jaya Koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 45 cm_: Show







5.
Ady
Tancho sanke ginrin - blitar - HTP
30
cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







6.
Griffin
Tancho - Uedera - kobakoi
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








7.
Dedigouw
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
25 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








8.
ismail02
Karashi Yamabuki - Konishi - Seiryuu
26 cm
blm ada foto

*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 43 cm_: Show







9.
Dedigouw
Hiutsuri - Shinoda - Ludo koi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








10.
Mikael Sebastian
Tancho - Ricky
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 49 cm_: Show







11.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
20 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 45 cm_: Show







12.
Monggalana
Tancho Sanke - Tubagus Fish Farm
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show







13.
David pupu
Bekko - Narita - Koi Palace
23 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 50 cm_: Show







14
Slamet Kurniawan
Bekko - Onheil Fish Farm
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








15
Mochi9009
Hiutsuri- Shinoda - Ludo koi
30cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








16
Jimmy
Ogon- Konishi
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







17
Gunche
Tancho sanke - Sakai
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 33 cm_: Show







18
Gunche
Hiutsuri - Sakai
18cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 33 cm_: Show







19
adi
Tancho Wiguna
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







20
Slamet Kurniawan
Tancho Sanke ginrin- uedera - kobakoi
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








21
Asnanto
Hiutsuri - Shinoda
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 47 cm_: Show







22
Tiny
Ginrin ochiba konishi - seriyuu
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 35 cm_: Show







23
Fajartho
Tancho Showa - Wisma koi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 18 cm_: Show







24
Zone
Ginrin Asagi Wada
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 51 cm_: Show

----------


## david_pupu

*Update GROUP C part 2*
25
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Ginrin Seriyuu
16 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







26
Dony Lesmana
Tancho Wiguna bali
30 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







27
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - SKC
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








28
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
29 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








29
Anggit
Tancho Showa  isa - RGK
26 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








30
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








31
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
18 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








32
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
22 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








33
Anggit
Tancho Sanke Uedera- kobakoi
17 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show








34.
Dony Lesmana
Sushui Seriyuu
27 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: cm_: Show







35
jimmy
asagi ginrin good one koi
15 cm

*Spoiler* for _photo awal_: Show







*Spoiler* for _update ke 1: 30 cm_: Show

----------


## Gunche

Tq Master DIY David Pupu

----------


## frostbitez

> @26cm
> 
> 
> @33cm


om david yg marudo ga di update punya gua

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om david yg marudo ga di update punya gua



disssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## david_pupu

Siappp.  Ntr diperbaiki sekalian yg lain ya

Om2 mohon dicek ikan masing2 kalau ada salah mohon infonyaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Siappp.  Ntr diperbaiki sekalian yg lain ya
> 
> Om2 mohon dicek ikan masing2 kalau ada salah mohon infonyaa


makan2 yukkkkkkkkkkkk....

----------


## Ady

Di saya koq gak keluar yah fotonya ? Hehe
Anyway thanks om David utk updatenya

----------


## david_pupu

om ady tombol updatenya di tekan   :Laugh:

----------


## Monggalana

Ikan sy yg A menggundurkan diri, mati ntah knp, pd saat sy ada diluar kota.
Thx

----------


## Gunche

> Ikan sy yg A menggundurkan diri, mati ntah knp, pd saat sy ada diluar kota.
> Thx


asik makan2....

----------


## Gunche

Batas waktu UPDATE 2 adalah 1-31 Januari 2016
beneran nih?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Batas waktu UPDATE 2 adalah 1-31 Januari 2016
> beneran nih?


Benar :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Beuh... Making deket Aja.

----------


## Movenpick7

Wah untung baca, ga ngeh musti updet  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Saturday bulan lagi yah....

----------


## LDJ

Om Han, ane booking hp samsung nya ya buat update foto..sukur2 jadi joss pake hp nya suhu
Wkwkwk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayo update update ... batas max 31 januari DAN TIDAK AKAN DIPERPANJANG.. or GUGUR or Bayar DENDA 1 jt

Showa ukuran 50 cm 



Kohaku Ukuran 50 cm 



Sanke 54 cm 



Showa 45 cm 



Ochiba 50 cm 



yang batch sunter besok ya

Thx

----------


## david_pupu

masih lamaaaaa ntr ahhh :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Gunche

Ikutan Update ya Om Dony Lesmana tapi ikan ane masih kecil2 dan rusak semua nih....

1. Kohaku 48cm


2. Kohaku 44cm


3. Showa 51cm


4. Sanke 46cm


5. Sanke Ginrin 43cm


6. Tancho Sanke 42cm


7. Hi Utsuri 48cm



Tq Om Dony Lesmana....... I Lope You polllll

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Shiro 50 cm



Showa Ginrin 42 cm 



Showa ginrin 40 cm 



Sanke 41 cm 



shusui 49 cm 



Tancho 48 cm 



Tancho ginrin 35 cm

----------


## frostbitez

marudo 48cm male


momotaro 50cm male 

1e lagi momonya dikasiin orang karena uda no hope


momo 47cm male pake foto bln lalu 


omosako 49cm male jg kayanya 


uedera 56cm female tulen

setelah berjalan berasa yg male agak susah untuk kc jangka panjang...rata2 nalurinya berbody singset

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Keepingan Om frozt memang beda....

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Mantap Om Han... :First:

----------


## filbert

https://youtu.be/W9EWTstqFuA
Chagoi Ginrin 65 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Agak2 dibawah standard ya

----------


## 9KOI

Wahhh mantap om han. Nyerah dehhh....

----------


## Movenpick7

Ikan om han growth, beni, bulky sip semua  ::

----------


## frostbitez

> Keepingan Om frozt memang beda....


beda dong om...dikasih pecel lele




> Mantap Om Han...


ah nanti jg kalo udah gemar kawin kurus capt




> Agak2 dibawah standard ya


iya kali ini rada kecewa nih




> Wahhh mantap om han. Nyerah dehhh....





> Ikan om han growth, beni, bulky sip semua


tenang aja om2 5 male rada berat ke body nanti uda size 50 up harus dikebiri keknya biar gemuk

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Update Ikan Unyu-Unyu....
Kojaku 45cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Shiro 56cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku 50cm
[IMG][/IMG]

Kohaku satu lagi sudah pindah pemilik.... :Wave:

----------


## bbongso

Terima hibahan ikan koi yg luntur, male ataupun yg tidak prospek hahahahah....mumpung mau isi kolam di villa...PM kalo ada yg mau hibah yahh daripada koit hahaha....

----------


## bbongso

Om Adit ada yg mw dihibah gak? kemarin banyak yg sdh di hibah yah wah telat donk gw?

----------


## filbert

> marudo 48cm male
> 
> 
> momotaro 50cm male 
> 
> 1e lagi momonya dikasiin orang karena uda no hope
> 
> 
> momo 47cm male pake foto bln lalu 
> ...


Luar biasaaaaa om Han

----------


## grinkz01

Keepingan om han mmg beda deh...ruarrr biasa hasilnya

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

GC B sudah mendekati nih Om Han..... :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tinggal 9 hari lagi utk update yaaa... ayo jgn sampe ketinggalan..

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Tinggal 9 hari lagi utk update yaaa... ayo jgn sampe ketinggalan..


Nanti .... sepertinya pada Update hari minggu tanggal 31 Januari neeh

----------


## agusta_17

> marudo 48cm male


Male yang semok putih n mulus sekali....jadi pejantan oke ini  :Thumb:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update :

Tanco: 58 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update dan pengundurn diri :
Sanke 52 cm.


Kondisi ikan masih sakit dalam masa karantina . Infeksi sekunder mulai terjadi (drops) moga2 selamat cuman kemungkinannya kecil.
Selamat pun tidak bisa ikut penjurian karena kondisi sisik dan skin yang rusak akibat penyakit. Mohon doa teman2 semua...tq

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Update dan pengundurn diri :
> Sanke 52 cm.
> 
> 
> Kondisi ikan masih sakit dalam masa karantina . Infeksi sekunder mulai terjadi (drops) moga2 selamat cuman kemungkinannya kecil.
> Selamat pun tidak bisa ikut penjurian karena kondisi sisik dan skin yang rusak akibat penyakit. Mohon doa teman2 semua...tq


Semoga cepat sembuh ya om....

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Semoga cepat sembuh ya om....


Makasih papi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Di bawah 50 cm apakah kena diskualifikasi ?

----------


## frostbitez

> Update dan pengundurn diri :
> Sanke 52 cm.
> 
> 
> Kondisi ikan masih sakit dalam masa karantina . Infeksi sekunder mulai terjadi (drops) moga2 selamat cuman kemungkinannya kecil.
> Selamat pun tidak bisa ikut penjurian karena kondisi sisik dan skin yang rusak akibat penyakit. Mohon doa teman2 semua...tq


Ad org alsut dateng ga minggu2 lalu drie...bahaya kl ud mau penjurian

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Di bawah 50 cm apakah kena diskualifikasi ?


Pas penjurian .. april kl dibawah 50 cm di dis om... ikan om ud brp yg di dis ??

----------


## kribo

Ijin upload
sanke sakai size skrg 35 cm.....Amsiong gan bs ga 50cm ???? :Doh:  :Tinfoil3:  :Help:

----------


## Movenpick7

Om DL : penjuriannya pas kois show kan ya? Maret / april kyk tahun lalu?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om DL : penjuriannya pas kois show kan ya? Maret / april kyk tahun lalu?


Awal april om...

----------


## MaLuTen

Ikan Om Ibnu
Kohaku sakai 42bu


Calon GC A.
Alsut kebantai...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ikan Om Ibnu
> Kohaku sakai 42bu
> 
> 
> Calon GC A.
> Alsut kebantai...



Uda malem om... tidur duliu baru mimpi ... ntar mimpi basah lagi lohhh

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om DL ada 6 ekor yg di bawah 50 cm ?
Tolong kasih makan yg bener ya om.

----------


## luki

*
Group A :


50 cm



46 cm




Group B :

47 cm




2 ekor masih peer nih.....
*

----------


## Movenpick7

47 cm sekarang

----------


## fajarhto

> *
> Group A :
> 
> 
> 50 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 46 cm
> ...


Yang masih peer ... pm om  :Whistle:

----------


## luki

> Yang masih peer ... pm om


yang doitsu kan Om Fajar ?

----------


## Ady

50 cm

----------


## Ady

55cm

----------


## Ady

55cm

----------


## Ady

52cm (KC Jaya koi)

----------


## Ady

57cm

----------


## Ady

titipan punya om jimmy
kohaku 58cm

----------


## Ady

titipan om jimmy
ogon 65cm

----------


## LDJ

[IMG][/IMG]

Update Kelas A

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update 30 Januari 2016,

Bekko : Onheil Farm, 57 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sanke Sakai, Golden Koi, 45 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kohaku Sakai, Golden Koi, 40 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Kohaku Sakai, Golden Koi, 40 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


40 cm ?????????

----------


## LDJ

Klo liat pict sih seperti 45cm ya om slamet ?

----------


## Monggalana

Ini aja yg tersisa .. 54 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ini aja yg tersisa .. 54 cm



BISA GC nihhhhhh

----------


## interisti



----------


## interisti

[IMG][/IMG]

Isa showa female 51 cm

----------


## frostbitez

bantu upload ikan tiny
52cm


55cm


52cm

46cm

2 lagi nyusul ya photobucketnya lagi error

----------


## frostbitez

52cm


46cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hariini terakhir... tidak akan ada perpanjangan waktu... THx

----------


## dedigouw

Update om...
sisa 2 ekor  :: 

*ISA SHOWA 60CM*





*CHAGOI GINRIN 71CM*

----------


## LDJ

Wakss 71 cm

----------


## frostbitez

Mantap om ded

----------


## herrydragon

Showa Taniguchi 59cm

----------


## herrydragon

Shiro 53cm

----------


## herrydragon

Tancho Showa 47cm

----------


## asnanto

hi utshuri - 57cm

----------


## asnanto

Isa showa - 45 cm

----------


## asnanto

Omosako shiro - 46 cm

----------


## david_pupu

Bantu update om jimmy

50 cm

----------


## david_pupu

Showa top koi 46 cm

----------


## david_pupu

Kohaku 50 cm

----------


## david_pupu

49 cm

----------


## david_pupu

Punya sendiri the last one hikss

50 cm

----------


## 9KOI

Sorry telat upload

43cm

----------


## 9KOI

Kohaku 52cm

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Kohaku 52cm





Test bantu upload video 9koi punya

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Sorry telat upload
> 
> 43cm







Test bantu upload 9koi punya
Untuk video, klik at pict

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update 7 Pebruari 2016,...
Agak terlambat update yang ini, tapi sepertinya berpotensi untuk mengalahkan master Dony Lesmana, jadi diupdate juga, :

Doitsu Ogon, Konishi, 38 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Movenpick7

Nnya dong o" sekalian, koi's frstival tgl brp ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Nnya dong o" sekalian, koi's frstival tgl brp ya?


8-9 april om

----------


## fajarhto

> Update 7 Pebruari 2016,...
> Agak terlambat update yang ini, tapi sepertinya berpotensi untuk mengalahkan master Dony Lesmana, jadi diupdate juga, :
> 
> Doitsu Ogon, Konishi, 38 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Ini mah saya beli aja lah om slamet... pemenang di hatiku

----------


## Dony Lesmana

PENJURIAN KC SENANG2 KETIGA AKAN DIADAKAN 

HARI JUMAT 8 APRIL 2016 Bertempat di MGK KEMAYORAN JAKARTA Lantai 2 Pk 18.00

Jika ada yang terlambat dari pk 18 maka ikan akan dianggap gugur alias diskualifikasi

Thx atas perhatiannya

----------


## Movenpick7

Minimal 50 cm ya om don?
datang pake plastik bungkus ikan biaaa aja kan ya? Ga pake plastik ikan untuk show?

----------


## frostbitez

kayanya pake plastik show om movenpick7 yg lalu disediakan oleh panitia sebelum penjurian
btw juriinnya malem amat om don ga mending pagi kah?

----------


## Movenpick7

> kayanya pake plastik show om movenpick7 yg lalu disediakan oleh panitia sebelum penjurian
> btw juriinnya malem amat om don ga mending pagi kah?


ok om frostbitez, belum pernah ikutan soalnya hehehe  :: 
salam kenal om frostbitez...

----------


## Glenardo

> Update om...
> sisa 2 ekor 
> 
> *ISA SHOWA 60CM*



Grow bagus om ded

Ini foto januari, semoga april besok tone beni nya membaik...

Good luck, let the best fish win...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Minimal 50 cm ya om don?
> datang pake plastik bungkus ikan biaaa aja kan ya? Ga pake plastik ikan untuk show?


Plastik lomba disiapkan di arena om... dont worry.. thx




> kayanya pake plastik show om movenpick7 yg lalu disediakan oleh panitia sebelum penjurian
> btw juriinnya malem amat om don ga mending pagi kah?


Sabtu pagi , sdh padat dengan penjurian ikan 10th KOIS Festival om.. kalo kita ga mulai pagi , selesainya bisa malem bgt nanti..

Thx

----------


## luki

hari ini iseng ukur....

ukuran baru 48 cm......




om om Panitia....
kalo pas penjurian 49.5 cm.....kena diskualifikasi atau tidak ?  :Becky:  :Becky: 

yg 1 ekor lahi sudah aman......hari ini di ukur 53 cm....

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren banget Kohakunya om Lucky.. top ni

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> hari ini iseng ukur....
> 
> ukuran baru 48 cm......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> om om Panitia....
> kalo pas penjurian 49.5 cm.....kena diskualifikasi atau tidak ? 
> ...


Om luki ... harus pas minimal 50 cm... msh keuberlah msh 1 bln lagi... hehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ayo tinggal 2 minggu lagi.... 8 April pk 18.00


PREPARE and may the BEST for all of us

----------


## Ady

Wuihh kayanya om Dony calon GC lagi nehh...

----------


## Monggalana

> Wuihh kayanya om Dony calon GC lagi nehh...


Dan lagi2 calom doank om

----------


## Ady

huahahahaha....tau aja om Yus

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Guys,....

 Penjurian KC Senang-senang ke-3,
 akan dilakukan :

 Tanggal : Jumat, 8 April 2016
 Jam      : 18.00 
 Tempat : Venue Kois Festival ke-10, MGK Mall, Kemayoran....

 Please be there.... May the best fish win....

 Salam, :Rockon:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Update 5 April 2016, :

Bekko 58 cm ( sereeeeeem..... geer mode : on )

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sanke : 50 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## LDJ

kohaku 57 cm
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## interisti

beuhh ngeri2 pasukannya. Jadi takut mau bawa.

----------


## pieth

Mantap2 nih update an nya. Tekhnik foto nya jg sudah sama seperti yang di jepun yah. Bagus2 hehehe

----------


## Gunche

Gilaaaaa Om Leooo......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KELAS A

Pemenang
Peserta
Pendaftaran
HADIAH
Jumlah







GC
             74
            500,000
35%
  12,950,000

RGC
             74
            500,000
25%
    9,250,000

Juara 1
             74
            500,000
10%
    3,700,000

Juara 2
             74
            500,000
5%
    1,850,000

Juara 3
             74
            500,000
3%
    1,110,000




KELAS B

Pemenang
Peserta
Pendaftaran
HADIAH
Jumlah







GC
             52
            500,000
35%
    9,100,000

RGC
             52
            500,000
25%
    6,500,000

Juara 1
             52
            500,000
10%
    2,600,000

Juara 2
             52
            500,000
5%
    1,300,000

Juara 3
             52
            500,000
3%
       780,000





KELAS C

Pemenang
Peserta
Pendaftaran
HADIAH
Jumlah







GC
             35
            500,000
35%
    6,125,000

RGC
             35
            500,000
25%
    4,375,000

Juara 1
             35
            500,000
10%
    1,750,000

Juara 2
             35
            500,000
5%
       875,000

Juara 3
             35
            500,000
3%
       525,000





BEST LOKAL A    penambahan 27 ekor x Rp 250.000 x 25 %   = Rp. 1.687.500.

BEST LOKAL B    penambahan 27 ekor x Rp 250.000 x 25 %   = Rp. 1.687.500

BEST LOKAL C    penambahan 27 ekor x Rp 250.000 x 25 %   = Rp. 1.687.500

ROOKIE KC FUN 3   penambahan 27 ekor x Rp 250.000 x 25 %   = Rp. 1.687.500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

pemenangnya sedang menunggu data data foto dari penjurian kemarin... sabar yaaa... 

Sebelumnya minta maaf jika seandainya belum keburu sampai besok tanggal 12 April 2015 selesai .. karena saya sedang ada Trip ke jepang 13-19 april maka akan diselesaikan sehabis itu... tapi kalau bisa besok diuber akan diuber besok.. 

Sukses semua pemenang ... Thanks & GBU

----------


## frostbitez

nais banget hadiahnya ini kc...selamat buat om leyo om hd sama om ady for winning the title

----------


## LDJ

> pemenangnya sedang menunggu data data foto dari penjurian kemarin... sabar yaaa... 
> 
> Sebelumnya minta maaf jika seandainya belum keburu sampai besok tanggal 12 April 2015 selesai .. karena saya sedang ada Trip ke jepang 13-19 april maka akan diselesaikan sehabis itu... tapi kalau bisa besok diuber akan diuber besok.. 
> 
> Sukses semua pemenang ... Thanks & GBU


Have a nice trip om...sukses panitianya




> nais banget hadiahnya ini kc...selamat buat om leyo om hd sama om ady for winning the title


Makasih banyak om Han, mengingat kasus lulunggate tadinya sudah pesimis om hahahaha

Btw om Adit borong juga nih...ikannya super sampe 70cm hiiyy

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SUASANA PENJURIAN 

MELANGKAH PENUH KEYAKINAN



Para PENONTON



PARA JURI .. dari 3 JURI JEPANG TERKENAL , OKAWA , OMOSAKO dan YOSHIMICHI SAKAI





PETUGAS KELURAHAN



KERJA YANG BAIK ya KALO GA DIPECAT



SENYUM KECUT dan MUKA PHP



SERIUS BANGET NIHH

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KELAS A

Diikuti 21 Ekor yang kemudian dipilih menjadi 10 BESAR 

PESERTA 21 ekor



Dijadikan 10 besar


Pemenangnya



GRAND CHAMPION  - LEO



RGC - HERRY DRAGON 



Pemenang
Peserta
Pendaftaran
HADIAH
Jumlah









GC
             74
            500,000
35%
  12,950,000
LEO

RGC
             74
            500,000
25%
    9,250,000
HERRY DRAGON

Juara 1
             74
            500,000
10%
    3,700,000
ADITYA

Juara 2
             74
            500,000
5%
    1,850,000
DONY LESMANA

Juara 3
             74
            500,000
3%
    1,110,000
DONY LESMANA

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KELAS B 

Diikuti oleh 9 Ekor Ikan 



HASILNYA



GRAND CHAMPION - HERRY DRAGON



RGC - BAYU ADHI



Pemenang
Peserta
Pendaftaran
HADIAH
Jumlah









GC
             52
            500,000
35%
    9,100,000
HERRY DRAGON

RGC
             52
            500,000
25%
    6,500,000
BAYUADHI

Juara 1
             52
            500,000
10%
    2,600,000
HANJAYA SALIM

Juara 2
             52
            500,000
5%
    1,300,000
HANJAYA SALIM

Juara 3
             52
            500,000
3%
       780,000
ASNANTO

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KELAS C diikuti oleh 12 EKOR IKAN 



HASILNYA



GRAND CHAMPION - ADITYA



RGC - JIMMY 007



Pemenang
Peserta
Pendaftaran
HADIAH
Jumlah









GC
             35
            500,000
35%
    6,125,000
ADITYA

RGC
             35
            500,000
25%
    4,375,000
JIMMY007

Juara 1
             35
            500,000
10%
    1,750,000
DEDI GOUW

Juara 2
             35
            500,000
5%
       875,000
ASNANTO

Juara 3
             52
            500,000
3%
       780,000
SLAMET K

----------


## Dony Lesmana

BEST LOKAL A  :  GRAND CHAMPION A , KOHAKU WIGUNA  milik LEOPOLD DJAPARI



BEST LOKAL B : RGC B , SHIRO dari MAKSSAR milik BAYUADHI



BEST LOKAL C : GRAND CHAMPION C ; TANCHO KOHAKU WIGUNA milik ADITYA





ROOKIE OF KC FUN 3 : LEOPOLD DJAPARI

----------


## Dony Lesmana

THE WINNER 




FOTO BERSAMA



SAMPAI BERJUMPA DI KC FUN 4 ..

All winner PM your account number ... THANKS

Salam 

Dony Lesmana

----------


## jimmy 007

Mantab.....selamat utk semua pemenang!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

GC kohaku kelas A padahal underdog yah. om Leo best keeper 2015-2016

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> GC kohaku kelas A padahal underdog yah. om Leo best keeper 2015-2016


Anjing siapa dibawah om ??

----------


## herrydragon

Terima kasih om DL, om Han, om SK, om David Pupu (yang menelpon saya pertama kali :Yo:  ) dan semua panitia KC Fun2 3... Maaf saya tidak hadir di acara penilaian kmrn karena ada kesibukan dan pengaturan jadwal show yang cukup padat  :Doh:  :Doh:  .. Congrats buat para pemenang KC Fun2 3, dan hadiah sudah saya terima dengan utuh tanpa potongan pajak dari om DL  :Peace: 
kita bertemu lagi di KC Fun2 part 4.. Best Regards

----------


## Ady

Terima kasih untuk semua panitia and semua pihak yang sudah membantu.
semua hadiah juga sudah diterima
thanks juga untuk Pak Tjandra wiguna dan Tomodachi untuk support ikannya.

congratz juga untuk om leo, om herry dan smua pemenang lainnya

seruuu nehh acara KC Fun dan kita ketemu lagi di next KC Fun yahhh...


Many thanks

----------


## stradivari

maaf pertanyaan newbie , kalo yg lokal diadu dengan yg bukan atau maksudnya ada hadiah tambahan ? thanks

----------


## frostbitez

> KELAS B 
> 
> Diikuti oleh 9 Ekor Ikan 
> 
> 
> 
> HASILNYA
> 
> 
> ...


ternyata okawa yg kasih g nomer 5  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  
next dateng ke indo g kasih pencahar ahhh

CONGRATS BUAT LEO, OM HERRY SAMA ADY for GCnya
salam jg buat semua teman2 yg ikut kc ini
nice to compete with you all
han

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> maaf pertanyaan newbie , kalo yg lokal diadu dengan yg bukan atau maksudnya ada hadiah tambahan ? thanks


Semua ikan dinilai sama om... yg ada dr seluruh pemenang dicr  BEST LOKAL dan ada HADIAHNYA

.. Salam

----------


## stradivari

> Semua ikan dinilai sama om... yg ada dr seluruh pemenang dicr  BEST LOKAL dan ada HADIAHNYA
> 
> .. Salam


Wow , mantap lokal menggebrak , thanks sifu dony info nya

----------


## david_pupu

Congrats to all winner. Siap2  hunting lageee

----------


## LDJ

Ga nyangka..surprised banget sama KC ajib ini. Terimakasih semua panitia, semua rekan2 peserta KC, amin aminn.

Hunting lagi, mudah2an tetap dapat lokal

----------

